#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Нендро?

## Legba

Любопытно...
Вот Дима тут обмолвился, что мало кто нендро сделал.
Хотелось бы узнать, так ли это.
Примечание: в силу разницы традиций, я предлагаю условно назвать "нендро" 4 практики (Прибежище, Ваджрасаттва, Подношение Мандалы, Гуру Йога), выполненные по 100000 раз. У кого есть в нендро Чод, Пхова или Цаца отвечают все-таки по стандартному списку.

----------


## PampKin Head

Нендро Махамудры Другпа Кагью, 3-й Кхамтрул Ринпоче.

----------


## Legba

Интересная история.
Просмотрело тему 39 человек, а ответило 6.
Презирают, или есть какие-то варианты, которых я не учел? :EEK!:

----------


## Echo

Не делал. Пока не вижу необходимости.

----------


## Норбу

Делаю пока простирания(самую тяжелую в физическом плане практику из нёндро)...надеюсь как сделаю их, следующие три  пойдут быстрее...  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Не делал. Пока не вижу необходимости.


О. Такого я, и впрямь, не предусмотрел.....

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Сделал еще в прошлой жизни, хэ-хэ!!!

----------

Геннадий Юрич (09.12.2014)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Сделал еще в прошлой жизни, хэ-хэ!!!


Ха! Вот Кармапе, казалось бы, зачем делать нёндро, тем не менее он его уже сделал, бо традиция того требует.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ха! Вот Кармапе, казалось бы, зачем делать нёндро, тем не менее он его уже сделал, бо традиция того требует.


Не доделал в прошлой жизни! )

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да и сам ННР Нендро сделал, причем не один раз кажется  :Wink:

----------

Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Не доделал в прошлой жизни! )


Если это шутка, то неудачная, мой тыквеноголовый брат.  :Mad:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да и сам ННР Нендро сделал, причем не один раз кажется


И не мудрено. Он ведь получил традиционное монастырское образование.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Не в том дело, кто что получил... ИМХО, это как мыться. Если у тебя есть возможность, то почему этого не делать? Другое дело что такой возможности может не быть, условия и т.д., дефицит времени, тогда надо упирать на главное  :Wink:  Но то что большинство учителей и даже всяких инструкторов различных традиций сделали нендро и многие не 1 раз, о чем то говорит. Мне по крайней мере это о чем то говорит %)

----------


## Граакль

Намкхай Норбу сделал нендро несколько раз???

Вот это для меня новость, так новость  :Smilie: 
Очень приятная!

----------


## AndreiCH

> Намкхай Норбу сделал нендро несколько раз???
> 
> Вот это для меня новость, так новость 
> Очень приятная!


В Гелугпа практика Прибежища (не Нёндро), как правило, делается множество раз в качестве очищения неблагой кармы в отношении к святым объектам.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Намкхай Норбу сделал нендро несколько раз???
> 
> Вот это для меня новость, так новость 
> Очень приятная!


Не удивлен ни разу, ни разу также не сомневался в превосходнейших качествах этого учителя.

Сам делаю, но меньше, чем самому хотелось бы. Чертова мирская жизнь!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кажется Ургьен Тулку говорил, что 4 нендро - хорошая основа для достижения Пробуждения в этой жизни...

----------

Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Fat

> Интересная история.
> Просмотрело тему 39 человек, а ответило 6.
> Презирают, или есть какие-то варианты, которых я не учел?


В соц. опросах на такой случай обычно включают пункт "Затрудняюсь ответить" или вроде того  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> В соц. опросах на такой случай обычно включают пункт "Затрудняюсь ответить" или вроде того


был пьян\не помню\мы не местные

----------


## Rasta

Делаю сейчас простирания)
И Алмазный Ум, иногда.
Да здраствует Нендро)

----------

Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Гараб Дордже с мудрой прямого ознакомления...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

С огромным удовольствием делаю практику Ваджрасаттвы. Это да. В остальном разделяю взгляды Намхая Норбу Ринпоче и Лопона Тензина Намдака. На эту тему много раз писали (и спорили) на БФ...

----------


## Lusia

> Гараб Дордже с мудрой прямого ознакомления...



это жесть как она есть

----------


## куру хунг

Сделал как я предполагаю от 1/2 до 2/3, последнии пол-года принципиально не считал, но Ваджрасаттву сдалал два раза. Не в этом суть, главное ребята поменьше прыти особо тем у кого спина не вполне здорова. Если есть проблемы со спиной, умоляю не верте всякой херне -типа простирания от всех болезней спасают, сходите к мануальщику вначале, эти простирания и долгое сидение не такое безобидное занятие, так можно спину угробить, что последубщую жизнь придётся не о Радужно теле мечтать, а как бы спину восстановить. Хорошо вот вовремя со знающим человеком столкнулся(с Олегм Поздняковым), который убедил спиной занятся, вот уже месяца три помимо буддистской практике, второе основное занятие лечу свой остеохондроз будь он не ладен.

----------

Евгений Данилов (07.08.2010)

----------


## Вантус

А зачем Вам, достопочтенный, знать, кто делает нендро, а кто не делает? Вы уверены, что хоть кому-нибудь будет польза от этого опроса?

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.10.2013)

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Мне помогло начать это делать, когда я узнала , что мои колеги это тоже делают , а некоторые дже закончили.

----------


## куру хунг

> А зачем Вам, достопочтенный, знать, кто делает нендро, а кто не делает? Вы уверены, что хоть кому-нибудь будет польза от этого опроса?


 А зачем же любезнейший, нам это скрывать? А? Наверное для того что бы свои парамиты развивать, скромность там и т. д.? Ой ли,да что-то мне не верится, на деле же, за "нежеланием разговаривать о своей практике(не важно нёндро это или ещё что-то), скрывается только чаще всего одно обстоятельство-а именно никчёмное состояние собственной практики, причиной чему только собственная лень и тупость(это ко мне так же относится). Но зато это так удобно прикрывать, с помощью такой вот 
"презумпции невиновности".

----------

Геннадий Юрич (09.12.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Мне помогло начать это делать, когда я узнала , что мои колеги это тоже делают , а некоторые дже закончили.


Ужас!

----------


## ullu

> Но зато это так удобно прикрывать, с помощью такой вот 
> "презумпции невиновности".


Удобно не удобно, а скрывать положено.

----------


## куру хунг

> Удобно не удобно, а скрывать положено.


 Ужас.

----------


## ullu

Передразнивать неприлично  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Мне помогло начать это делать, когда я узнала , что мои колеги это тоже делают , а некоторые дже закончили.


А чо собственно?  :Cool:

----------


## Legba

> Удобно не удобно, а скрывать положено.


Кем и на что?!
Дзогченпа нечего скрывать кроме своего тхогей  :Big Grin:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Прям не буддисты а кастанедчики, те тоже скрытные все такие, блин.

----------


## Вантус

Понял, чего не говори, все одна задница выйдет. Считайте, что я пошутил, задавая свой вопрос.

----------


## Ондрий

> Понял, чего не говори, все одна задница выйдет.


Однозначно!  :Wink: 

Практически 1я благ. истина! (кроме шуток)

----------


## Legba

Доп. вопрос к гелугпинцам. Кто нибудь делает все 9 Нендро? Есть вопросы технического плана (можно в личку).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Доп. вопрос к гелугпинцам. Кто нибудь делает все 9 Нендро? Есть вопросы технического плана (можно в личку).


Все 9 ?!  :EEK!:  Пётр, Вы меня пугаете... Тут бы одно закончить...  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Имеется ввиду девять практик, а не девять раз по полному процессу.
Хотя....
Как сказал один из моих Учителей:
"Не думайте, что можно сделать один ритрит - и все. Ритриты вы будете делать, пока не достигнете состояния Будды."

----------


## Штелп

> А зачем же любезнейший, нам это скрывать? А? Наверное для того что бы свои парамиты развивать, скромность там и т. д.? Ой ли,да что-то мне не верится, на деле же, за "нежеланием разговаривать о своей практике(не важно нёндро это или ещё что-то), скрывается только чаще всего одно обстоятельство-а именно никчёмное состояние собственной практики, причиной чему только собственная лень и тупость(это ко мне так же относится). Но зато это так удобно прикрывать, с помощью такой вот 
> "презумпции невиновности".


Все могут делать некие предположения по поводу выполняемой практики(успех-неуспех), но путь-это путь и приводит либо к адам, либо к просветлению. Спринтер, марафонец- бегут и мы бежим. Делаешь всё правильно- есть результат, нет результата- ... А все словеса вокруг делать-не делать, словеса и есть.

----------


## Konchog Sherab

Я делаю простирания.
 Насколько я знаю, Нендро - это "Подготовительные упражнения" 
В Тибете не сделав Нендро нельзя было получать посвящения.

----------


## Kamla

Вот.Правильно сказал один из учителей Легбы.
Делая Нендро не надо думать о том, сколько раз его сделал, не имеет смысла сосредотачиваться на его завершении, нужно делать всю жизнь до самого конца. Кто это действительно готов так принять, естественно как воздух, или глоток воды, то это очень кул.

----------


## PampKin Head

Just do something. That's cool.

----------


## Баир

Что такое нендро?

----------


## куру хунг

> Что такое нендро?


 Можно ещё спросить:Кто я? или Где я?:d

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что такое нендро?


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm
как пример

----------


## Lana

У меня с простираниями биг трабл, делала, делала - и бросила...теперь не могу себя заставить даже три в день сделать... :Frown:  Короче застряла :Frown:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Лана, нельзя себя заставлять что-то делать, особенно практику.
Не хочется - ну и пусть. 
Надо расслабиться, и тогда глядишь да и можно будет разобраться, отчего не хочется.

Обратитесь за советом к учителю и ведь можно делать какую-то другую практику, аналитические медитации, например. 
Не мытьём, так катаньем. =)

----------


## Rasta

Согласна с тем , что не надо себя внутренне перегружать.
Но вот стабильность в практике не повредит. 
Дисциплина тоже полезна. Потом просто жалеешь, что время ушло в пустую.
Может делать меньше, но ежедневно.

----------


## Влад

Немедленно выключаю компьютер и начинаю делать простирания!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Чтобы ни о чем не жалеть, нужно делать (ИМХО) практику Ваджрасаттвы. Один старенький дедушка, практик Ямантаки, как-то сказал, что "Ваджрасаттва вылечит все".

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ваджрасаттва - это наше всё  :Smilie: 
хоть некоторые и смеются над этим

----------


## Граакль

Согласен с фанатами Ваджрасаттвы   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ваджрасаттва - это наше всё 
> хоть некоторые и смеются над этим


Типо, Ваджрасаттва чистит лучше Ченрези?  :Wink:

----------


## Граакль

> Типо, Ваджрасаттва чистит лучше Ченрези?


Они нераздельны, какая разница?   :Wink:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Типо, Ваджрасаттва чистит лучше Ченрези?


Да вроде у Ченрези аспект другой.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да вроде у Ченрези аспект другой.


Тоисть, не почистит?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

[quote]Типо, Ваджрасаттва чистит лучше Ченрези? [/quo

Я просто привел пример высказывания реализатора тантры Ямантаки дедушки Дармадоде Жалсараева. При здесь лучше или хуже? По-другому. У меня нет причин думать и искать, что действует хуже. Испытываю глубокое удовлетворение от практики некоторых методов, как и было обещано их основателями и моими Учителями. Покой удовлетворенной души - от сразу сколько небуддийских слов. Дяденька, не бейти, я больши ни бу-у-ду!!!

----------


## Штелп

> Чтобы ни о чем не жалеть, нужно делать (ИМХО) практику Ваджрасаттвы. Один старенький дедушка, практик Ямантаки, как-то сказал, что "Ваджрасаттва вылечит все".


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   Согласны, но и последовательность важна- одно за другим, в свой черёд... Знаем людей сделавших половину от необходимого( для начала) количества простираний, и делающих уже вторые 100000 Ваджрасаттвы- они не производят впечатления спокойных и счастливых людей. Впрочем, всё это настолько индивидуально... Мы верим методам и действуем по инструкции предварительно хорошо посмотрев на тех от кого эти инструкции исходят.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Намкхай Норбу сделал нендро несколько раз???
> 
> Вот это для меня новость, так новость 
> Очень приятная!


Риноче часто говорит,
"Делать нёндро это ваше личное дело. Если считаете нужно, то делайте. Я например сделал три (или четыре) раза".

А у меня нет увы достаточно времени сделать ретрит по нёндро, а так хочется.

----------


## Таши

> Не доделал в прошлой жизни! )





> Если это шутка, то неудачная, мой тыквеноголовый брат. 
> __________________
> Watch yourself!



 Если речь идёт о Кармапе, то это не просто удачная шутка)))) а убийственно смешная))) я плакаль))) и валялась под столом от смеха))))))))))) уфс)))))))))))))))))))))))00

----------


## Павел Костылев

Извините за идиотский вопрос, но спросил у Яндекса, что такое нёндро, и Яндекс ответил мне цитатой из Ламы Оле Нидала такого вот рода, к примеру:

Первое упражнение, принятие Прибежища с простираниями и развитие Просветлённого Настроя, должно прочистить наши внутренние энергетические путепроводы и развить силу и доверие. Это - очень мощное упражнение с телом, направленное прежде всего на первый виднакопления.

Ничего не понимаю. 
Отдельны ли простирания от стослоговой мантры?
В чём смысл простираний, как конкретно они выполняются?
Нужно ли их выполнять при попытках практиковать дзогчен?

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Лучше всего, вероятно, прочесть один из текстов, в т.ч. и рекомендованных тут ранее. 

например:

1. Чоки Ньима Ринпоче. Учение о предварительных практиках.
2. Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо. СВЕТОЧ УВЕРЕННОСТИ.
3. Вангчук Дордже, Девятый Кармапа. МАХАМУДРА, РАССЕИВАЮЩАЯ ТЬМУ НЕВЕДЕНИЯ.

----------


## Павел Костылев

Большое спасибо.
Завтра буду читать.

_Собственно, нормально ли читать товарищей с припиской "Карма-кагью"?
Слышал и читал о, в частности, Ламе Оле Нидале и его "Алмазном Пути", что это почти сектантство.
Или же это другие 'карма-кагью?'

Простите, если вопрос идиотский, к тому же оффтопик._

----------


## PampKin Head

> Извините за идиотский вопрос, но спросил у Яндекса, что такое нёндро, и Яндекс ответил мне цитатой из Ламы Оле Нидала такого вот рода, к примеру:
> 
> Первое упражнение, принятие Прибежища с простираниями и развитие Просветлённого Настроя, должно прочистить наши внутренние энергетические путепроводы и развить силу и доверие. Это - очень мощное упражнение с телом, направленное прежде всего на первый виднакопления.
> 
> Ничего не понимаю. 
> Отдельны ли простирания от стослоговой мантры?
> В чём смысл простираний, как конкретно они выполняются?
> Нужно ли их выполнять при попытках практиковать дзогчен?


*Патрул Ринпоче «Слова моего всеблагого учителя. Устные наставления по предварительным практикам учения Дзогчен»*

"Слова моего всеблагого учителя" - один из наиболее известных текстов старой (нингма) традиции тибетского буддизма, посвященный внешним и внутренним предварительным практикам буддийской йоги.

В книге подробно излагаются общие и тайные методы подготовки ума, речи и тела, составляющие основу традиционного обучения в тибетском буддизме. 

http://book.ariom.ru/cat201.html

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Большое спасибо.
> Завтра буду читать.
> 
> _Собственно, нормально ли читать товарищей с припиской "Карма-кагью"?
> Слышал и читал о, в частности, Ламе Оле Нидале и его "Алмазном Пути", что это почти сектантство. Или же это другие 'карма-кагью?'
> 
> Простите, если вопрос идиотский, к тому же оффтопик._


Уж оффтопить так оффтопить.  :Smilie: 

Русская Православная Церковь причислила «Алмазный Путь» к тоталитарным сектам. 

Если почитать обвинения, которые предъявляются к АП http://www.nevskiy.orthodoxy.ru/cent...vostok/kg.html, то они относятся ко всему тибетскому буддизму, а не только к Алмазному Пути. Однако, у РПЦ пока не хватает наглости отнести весь тибетский буддизм к тоталитарным сектам.

Если же заглянуть в международный справочник, то в списке сект, относительно которых есть сведения о систематическом использовании методов привлечения и удержания людей, нарушающих базовые свободы человека (свободу совести, свободу слова и др.) и таким образом противоречащих статьям 4, 5, 12, 18, 19, 20, 30 Всеобщей декларации прав человека «Алмазный Путь» *не значится*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ed_to_as_cults

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Большое спасибо.
> _Собственно, нормально ли читать товарищей с припиской "Карма-кагью"?_


Вполне.
"Товарищи с припиской "Карма-кагью" en masse как правило очень адекватны, незашорены и легко мыслят, что не может не радовать  :Wink:

----------


## Павел Костылев

> Уж оффтопить так оффтопить. 
> 
> Русская Православная Церковь причислила «Алмазный Путь» к тоталитарным сектам. 
> 
> Если почитать обвинения, которые предъявляются к АП http://www.nevskiy.orthodoxy.ru/cent...vostok/kg.html, то они относятся ко всему тибетскому буддизму, а не только к Алмазному Пути. Однако, у РПЦ пока не хватает наглости отнести весь тибетский буддизм к тоталитарным сектам.
> 
> Если же заглянуть в международный справочник, то в списке сект, относительно которых есть сведения о систематическом использовании методов привлечения и удержания людей, нарушающих базовые свободы человека (свободу совести, свободу слова и др.) и таким образом противоречащих статьям 4, 5, 12, 18, 19, 20, 30 Всеобщей декларации прав человека «Алмазный Путь» *не значится*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ed_to_as_cults


Тут другая есть проблема: АП относится к новым религиозным движениям и в отечественном религиоведении, не только РПЦ, но и не связанной с ней ну никак академической наукой.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Тут другая есть проблема: АП относится к новым религиозным движениям и в отечественном религиоведении, не только РПЦ, но и не связанной с ней ну никак академической наукой.


Если Вы в таком контексте. 

Здесь на форуме много копий уже сломано и затуплено относительно того, является ли Оле Нидал "аутентичным" ламой тибетского буддизма или нет. Однозначный ответ Вам никто не даст. Каждый решает сам для себя.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

РПЦ - не более, чем одна из христианских сект!

----------


## Legba

Предполагаемый критерий аутентичности - отвечает ли Учитель "квалификационным требованиям", описанным в соответствующем Ламриме (в данном случае - Ламриме Гампопы). Вот и весь фокус.  :Smilie:  Берем список требований и ставим галочки. 
Определение "тоталитарной секты" весьма размыто. Под него можно подвести что угодно, было бы желание.
С "нарушением основных свобод" тоже не все гладко. Очевидно, последователю АП (как и любой другой из ветвей тибетского буддизма) не стоит дурно говорить освоем Учителе, Кармапе или Будде. Вот вам и нарушение свободы слова  :Smilie: .
Так что степень тоталитарности - дело сугубо субъективное. На мой взгляд, достаточно почитать сайт АП, чтобы сделать все необходимые выводы.

----------


## Fat

> _Собственно, нормально ли читать товарищей с припиской "Карма-кагью"?
> Слышал и читал о, в частности, Ламе Оле Нидале и его "Алмазном Пути", что это почти сектантство.
> Или же это другие 'карма-кагью?'
> _


"Алмазный путь" - это далеко не вся Карма кагью, но на постсоветском пространстве так сложилось, что именна эта организация представлена наиболее массово как IRL, так  и в виртуальном пространстве.

Ваш профиль говорит, что Вы живете в Москве, поэтому, может быть, самый простой путь сделать для себя какие-то выводы - сходить в центр к "тем" и к "этим" и посмотреть на все своими глазами, пообщаться с народом и т.д. ...

"Алмазный путь" в Москве - http://www.mahamudra.ru/

Центр Самье Дзонг (Карма кагью) - http://www.karmakagyu.ru/

PS В центре Самье Дзонг сейчас как раз проходят учения - в субботу 29 июля будет лекция о Махамудре...

----------


## Павел Костылев

> Предполагаемый критерий аутентичности - отвечает ли Учитель "квалификационным требованиям", описанным в соответствующем Ламриме (в данном случае - Ламриме Гампопы). Вот и весь фокус.  Берем список требований и ставим галочки. 
> Определение "тоталитарной секты" весьма размыто. Под него можно подвести что угодно, было бы желание.
> С "нарушением основных свобод" тоже не все гладко. Очевидно, последователю АП (как и любой другой из ветвей тибетского буддизма) не стоит дурно говорить освоем Учителе, Кармапе или Будде. Вот вам и нарушение свободы слова .
> Так что степень тоталитарности - дело сугубо субъективное. На мой взгляд, достаточно почитать сайт АП, чтобы сделать все необходимые выводы.


Спасибо.
А где можно почитать Ламрим Дже Гампопы?

Я не говорю про "тоталитарные секты". Скорее, речь идет в контексте т.н. НРД - новых религиозных движений, но с причислением к их числу в контексте буддизма большие определенческие  :Smilie:  проблемы.
Сайт читал; много, яростно думал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Павел Костылев

> "Алмазный путь" - это далеко не вся Карма кагью, но на постсоветском пространстве так сложилось, что именна эта организация представлена наиболее массово как IRL, так  и в виртуальном пространстве.
> 
> Ваш профиль говорит, что Вы живете в Москве, поэтому, может быть, самый простой путь сделать для себя какие-то выводы - сходить в центр к "тем" и к "этим" и посмотреть на все своими глазами, пообщаться с народом и т.д. ...
> 
> "Алмазный путь" в Москве - http://www.mahamudra.ru/
> 
> Центр Самье Дзонг (Карма кагью) - http://www.karmakagyu.ru/
> 
> PS В центре Самье Дзонг сейчас как раз проходят учения - в субботу 29 июля будет лекция о Махамудре...


Спасибо, буду смотреть сайты, второй сайт не знаю.
Увы, но 29-го июля буду не в Москве.
Пора уже составлять "календарь знакомств" :Smilie: 
Пока что у меня в нём 4-е августа и 2-е сентября (Чоки Нима Ринпоче).

----------


## Legba

> А где можно почитать Ламрим Дже Гампопы?


Совсем недавно видел в "Белых Облаках". А в электронном виде незнаю, может где и выложен....
Могу привести пару цитат из Ламрима Цзонкапы:




> Вообще в Слове [Будды] и первичных комментариях есть много определений [достойного Учителя], соответствующих отдельным Колесницам. Здесь же говорим о Благом Друге, способном вести [учеников] по этапам трех личностей Пути Махаяны к состоянию Будды.
> О нем в "Украшении сутр" говорится:
> * "Обопрись на такого Духовного Друга, 
> кто себя обуздал, кто спокоен и тих,
> кто в достоинствах много тебя превосходит,
> образован, усерден, реальность постиг, - на того, кто владеет прекрасною речью, сердцем - любящий, силами - неутомим".*
> 
> То есть ученик должен опереться на Благого Друга, обладающего десятью качествами.
> Поскольку известно, что невозможно усмирить других, не усмирив себя, то Учитель, усмиряющий других, должен был прежде усмирить себя самого.





> По нынешнему времени трудно найти [Учителя] со всеми достоинствами.
> Что же делать, если такого не находим?
> В "Вопросах Субаху" говорится:
> * "Как колесница с колесом одним,
> хоть конь и есть, но ехать не способна,
> так и без Друга в практике нельзя 
> достичь нам никаких реальных сиддхи.
> Тот, кто умен, красив и очень чист, кто благороден и Ученью предан,
> в себе уверен, мужественен, вежлив,
> ...

----------


## Karma Dorje

Упустить возможность - встретиться с Ламой Оле - вы многого потеряете. Таких ощущений такого рывка такого драйва вы не увидите.

----------


## Норбу

> Упустить возможность - встретиться с Ламой Оле - вы многого потеряете. Таких ощущений такого рывка такого драйва вы не увидите.


А что драйв и какой-то рывок это признак буддийского учителя?
Вы бы еще похвастались, что он прыгает с парашютом и гоняет на мото! Супер лама!!!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А что, критику буддийских наставников разрешили на БФ?

----------


## Норбу

> А что, критику буддийских наставников разрешили на БФ?


Нет, никто и не критикует БУДДИЙСКИХ наставников!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ну да ну да. Дело ваше.

----------


## Анирудха

Намного полезнее было бы узнать, какие изменения происходят после подготовительной практики и какие трудности поджидают чаще всего. Кто сделал нендро поделитесь опытом!!!

----------


## Алла Кунсанг

> Намного полезнее было бы узнать, какие изменения происходят после подготовительной практики и какие трудности поджидают чаще всего. Кто сделал нендро поделитесь опытом!!!


Увеличивается внимательность к процессам происходящим в уме, соответственно постепенно уменьшаются неосознанные действия тела и речи, в начале очень тяжело, т.к. кажется что негативных мыслей становится больше, а на самом деле просто усилилась осознанность. Зато через несколько лет практики приходит ощущение, похожее на счастье  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
При практики Ваджрасаттвы есть опасность впасть в "чуство вины", тогда нужно сначала его очистить с пониманием что это негативное состояние ума, приносящее страдание, тогда как раскаяние это позитивное состояние, приносящее освобождение от страдания  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Упустить возможность - встретиться с Ламой Оле - вы многого потеряете. Таких ощущений такого рывка такого драйва вы не увидите.


гы-гы-гы-гы

----------


## Yeshe

> А что драйв и какой-то рывок это признак буддийского учителя? Вы бы еще похвастались, что он прыгает с парашютом и гоняет на мото! Супер лама!!!


 Драйв - конечно не признак, но при наличии других признаков учителя это очень важно, когда человек пробуждает энтузиазм к практике, заряжает надеждой и вообще позитивом.

----------


## Норбу

> Драйв - конечно не признак, но при наличии других признаков учителя это очень важно, когда человек пробуждает энтузиазм к практике, заряжает надеждой и вообще позитивом.


Были бы эти "другие"... дело ведь в "подаче" учителя в массы. Там про эти "другие" качества не говорится почти, зато те которые "пипл схавает" пишутся взахлёб!

----------


## Гьялцен

Были у меня личные встречи с Оле Нидалом, так смею утверждать, что качества проницательности, сострадание, заботу о других- все это он проявляет...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Драйв - конечно не признак, но при наличии других признаков учителя это очень важно, когда человек пробуждает энтузиазм к практике, заряжает надеждой и вообще позитивом.


Это смотря к какой практике побуждает. Как раз тут и возникают серьёзные вопросы и сомнения.
Сам Оле Нидал, если мне не изменяет память, учился 3 года до того, как сам стал учить, у реализованных мастеров, получал грамотные поучения и выполнял традиционные практики соответственно. Со слов путешествующего учителя, Оле сделал Нёндро за 3 месяца. И, несомненно, состоялся как йогин, обладает весьма продвинутым уровнем реализации. Но. Оле сам учит уже более 30 лет, передавая поучения и методы в собственной интерпретации. Однако, за это время среди нескольких тысяч учеников никто не стал Ламой, и нет никого с таким же уровнем реализации, как у Оле. Вопрос -- как так получается, что даже те, кто учится у Оле с самого начала, уже более 30 лет, не достигли того, чего достиг сам Оле во время своего ученичества у Лам, передающих поучения и практики так, как они есть, без редактирования?
Оле запретил мудры в центрах (кроме одной), потому что они "выглядят слишком экзотично" -- а это ведь важный элемент методов, и отмена эта ничем не компенсирована. Лама запретил в центрах простирания перед алтарём и перед учителем, потому что "это слишком похоже на Ислам" -- а ведь это буддийские методы, часть того, что позволяет нашему уму пробудиться. Оле настаивает на том, чтобы в практике простираний принимали прибежище не в Благородной Сангхе, а просто в Сангхе, или в абстракции "друзья на пути"; регулярно упрощаются тексты медитаций; посмотрите на Дерево Прибежища Кагью в нынешнем виде после всех редакций, я называю это "игрушечным деревом". Разве это всё уважение к традиции? И т. д., и т. п.
Не в таком ли отношении к методам и состоит причина того, что ученики Оле не достигли за такой срок уровня, которого сам он достиг за много меньший срок?
Вдохновляет ли Оле Нидал к практике? Безусловно да, он говорит о Просветлении, и активность его весьма действенна, это работает. Но. Каково качество этой практики, на которую Оле вдохновляет, что "на выхлопе"?

P.S. Прошу не оценивать это как критику, но как предметное рассуждение о реальной ситуации, исходя из реалий.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

P.S. Ещё вопрос по Нёндро -- может ли давать передачу того или иного метода человек, который сам ещё не сделал 111 111? И может ли вообще давать передачу практик кто-то кроме Ламы?

----------


## Yeshe

> Вдохновляет ли Оле Нидал к практике? Безусловно да, он говорит о Просветлении, и активность его весьма действенна, это работает. Но. Каково качество этой практики...
> 
> P.S. Прошу не оценивать это как критику, но как предметное рассуждение о реальной ситуации, исходя из реалий.


Спасибо, Дордже, я поняла о чем вы говорите. Лама Оле и его направление просто заняло нишу осовремененного буддизма, потому что у традиционного есть много других учителей. А это значит, что у вас лично есть огромный выбор. Вы выбрали традиционный, я выбрала современный - выиграл буддизм. 

Я считаю, что для пользы буддизма вообще очень важно, чтобы были несколько градаций практики - от самой повседневно-ориентированной и современной с минимальным количеством атрибутов до максимально традиционной. У вас есть полный выбор, и вы можете легко найти любого учителя любого направления. 

А то, что никто из учеников Оле не стал ламой - это не очень важно, важно, что многие стали учителями и ездят по странам и центрам с лекциями, это тоже своеобразный прототип ламы. Мне посчастливилось встречать некоторых из них - очень хорошие продвинутые ребята, настоящие учителя.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Спасибо и Вам. Я бы согласился со всем вышесказанным и в отношении ситуации в центрах Карма Кагью, руководимых Оле, если бы не наблюдал в реальности несколько иного положения вещей, о котором размышляю выше, и не понимал со всей ясностью острой необходимости системных перемен.
Среди странствующих учителей, в т. ч. и недавно "отмененных", действительно есть относительно продвинутые учителя, знания и понимание которых внушают позитивный настрой.

----------


## Ирина

> Это смотря к какой практике побуждает. Как раз тут и возникают серьёзные вопросы и сомнения.
> Сам Оле Нидал, если мне не изменяет память, учился 3 года до того, как сам стал учить, у реализованных мастеров, получал грамотные поучения и выполнял традиционные практики соответственно. Со слов путешествующего учителя, Оле сделал Нёндро за 3 месяца. И, несомненно, состоялся как йогин, обладает весьма продвинутым уровнем реализации. Но. Оле сам учит уже более 30 лет, передавая поучения и методы в собственной интерпретации. Однако, за это время среди нескольких тысяч учеников никто не стал Ламой, и нет никого с таким же уровнем реализации, как у Оле. Вопрос -- как так получается, что даже те, кто учится у Оле с самого начала, уже более 30 лет, не достигли того, чего достиг сам Оле во время своего ученичества у Лам, передающих поучения и практики так, как они есть, без редактирования?.


Оле говорит, и я доверяю ему, полагаясь на собственный опыт, что некоторые  его ученики уже превзошли его. 
Вам не повезло, вы с ними не встретились :Embarrassment:  




> Оле запретил мудры в центрах (кроме одной), потому что они "выглядят слишком экзотично" -- а это ведь важный элемент методов, и отмена эта ничем не компенсирована. .


Неправда.  Многие путешествующие учителя передают просьбу Оле и Ханны учить мудры, т.к. они используются на посвящениях. 




> Лама запретил в центрах простирания перед алтарём и перед учителем, потому что "это слишком похоже на Ислам" -- а ведь это буддийские методы, часть того, что позволяет нашему уму пробудиться. .


Не совсем правда. Оле всегда говорит о том,  почему мы физически не делаем простирания, входя в алтарную комнату, НО говорит о том, что мысленно мы это используем. 
И еще Оле всегда, прежде чем использовать в центрах, все согласует с ЕС Шамарпой и ЕС Кармапой. Так что можно сказать, что это и их решение. 




> Оле настаивает на том, чтобы в практике простираний принимали прибежище не в Благородной Сангхе, а просто в Сангхе, или в абстракции "друзья на пути"; .


Не правда. Специально посмотрела текст Простираний, там  : "Мы принимаем Прибежище в Освобожденной Санхе".




> регулярно упрощаются тексты медитаций; .


Не правда. Не упрощаются. Что-то уточняет, шлифуются понятия, это нормально с учетом переводов и редакций. 




> посмотрите на Дерево Прибежища Кагью в нынешнем виде после всех редакций, я называю это "игрушечным деревом". .


Не совсем правда. В цетрах использовались два изображения Древа Прибежища. По признанию знатоков эти изображения (2-а) имели определенные недостатки. Сейчас дожно появиться или уже есть специально заказанное изображение, которое будет действительно соответствующим и полным.




> Разве это всё уважение к традиции? И т. д., и т. п.
> Не в таком ли отношении к методам и состоит причина того, что ученики Оле не достигли за такой срок уровня, которого сам он достиг за много меньший срок?
> Вдохновляет ли Оле Нидал к практике? Безусловно да, он говорит о Просветлении, и активность его весьма действенна, это работает. Но. Каково качество этой практики, на которую Оле вдохновляет, что "на выхлопе"?.


Очень субъективное и поверхностное мнение. :Smilie:  




> P.S. Прошу не оценивать это как критику, но как предметное рассуждение о реальной ситуации, исходя из реалий


Возвращаясь к теме треда - Нендро закончила.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Оле говорит, и я доверяю ему, полагаясь на собственный опыт, что некоторые  его ученики уже превзошли его. 
> Вам не повезло, вы с ними не встретились


Безусловно, такие люди, как, например, Ульрих Краг, который учился медитировать у самого Шамара Ринпоче, и другие, кто получал правильные поучения и методы, достигли определённой реализации. И, вполне возможно, в чём-то превзошли Оле.
Однако, я не слышал не об одном конкретном ученике Оле, который в буквальном смысле превзошёл его или сравнялся с Ламой, а за такой срок -- более 30 лет -- таких людей должно быть не один и не два, а я не слышал не об одном ученике Оле, ставшем Ламой. Вы знаете такого конкретного человека, ученика Оле, чей уровень реализации равен или превзошёл учителя?

Насчёт "не повезло" -- Вы ошиблись, встречался.




> Неправда.  Многие путешествующие учителя передают просьбу Оле и Ханны учить мудры, т.к. они используются на посвящениях.


Увы, правда. Цитирую со слов Томаша Фридмана, президента Украинской Ассоциации и путешествующего учителя:
"Оле отменил мудры в центрах, потому что это выглядит слишком экзотично ...".
И, кстати, мудры используются в повседневных медитациях, а не только на посвящениях.




> Лама запретил в центрах простирания перед алтарём и перед учителем, потому что "это слишком похоже на Ислам" -- а ведь это буддийские методы, часть того, что позволяет нашему уму пробудиться.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не совсем правда. Оле всегда говорит о том,  почему мы физически не делаем простирания, входя в алтарную комнату, НО говорит о том, что мысленно мы это используем. 
> И еще Оле всегда, прежде чем использовать в центрах, все согласует с ЕС Шамарпой и ЕС Кармапой. Так что можно сказать, что это и их решение.


Увы, но и это правда. И сам факт отмены простираний, и не вполне адекватная мотивация отмены -- я слышал это из уст самого Оле.
Что касается "мысленно мы это используем" -- извините, но это то же, что "мысленно делать" простирания в Нёндро или "мысленно делать" Гуру Йогу, и т. д. Станем замещать реальную практику имитацией посредством фантазии? Согласитесь, это не даёт результатов.
Что касается согласований с ЕС Шамаром Ринпоче -- от странствующего учителя, с которым общаюсь регулярно, слышал о многих спорных моментах; Шамарпа, мягко говоря, не поддерживает радикальные реформы методов.




> Оле настаивает на том, чтобы в практике простираний принимали прибежище не в Благородной Сангхе, а просто в Сангхе, или в абстракции "друзья на пути"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не правда. Специально посмотрела текст Простираний, там  : "Мы принимаем Прибежище в Освобожденной Санхе".


Это как раз заслуга Шамара Ринпоче, благодаря его настойчивости этот момент избежал редактирования. Оле имеет несколько другое мнение на этот счёт, о чём можно узнать как от странствующих учителей, так и от самого Оле на лекциях. Он мотивирует свою точку зрения тем, что "европейцам лучше" принимать прибежище в обыкновенной Сангхе.




> регулярно упрощаются тексты медитаций;
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не правда. Не упрощаются. Что-то уточняет, шлифуются понятия, это нормально с учетом переводов и редакций.


И упрощаются, и редактируются.
Сравните оригинал Гуру Йоги (не той, что в Нёндро, а повседневной) ЕС Гьялва Кармапы XVI, такую, как дал её Он сам (см. тут и тут) с текстом, переписанным Оле Нидалом по-своему. Спорным представляется сам факт внесения изменений в метод, данный ЕС Кармапой.
Имеет место и упрощение текстов медитации -- так, в тексте медитации Будды Безграничного Света в фазе построения три основных формы следует видеть окружёнными всеми Ламами линии преемственности Пховы, но отсутствует перечисление этих Лам, и те, кто дают передачу, сами не могут их перечислить. Люди не выполняют метод во всей полноте, имея только упрощённые инструкции. Так же в текстах не указаны мудры, которые следует использовать в той или иной медитации. И т. п.




> посмотрите на Дерево Прибежища Кагью в нынешнем виде после всех редакций, я называю это "игрушечным деревом".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не совсем правда. В цетрах использовались два изображения Древа Прибежища. По признанию знатоков эти изображения (2-а) имели определенные недостатки. Сейчас дожно появиться или уже есть специально заказанное изображение, которое будет действительно соответствующим и полным.


То, что оба упрощённых дерева прибежища имеют определённые недостатки -- это и так очевидно, они ведь не соответствуют оригинальной версии.
Вы пишете, что изображение не соответствующее и не полное -- это касается только урезанных версий, или утверждение относится и к оригинальной версии? (см. тут и тут) Если это утверждение касается исходного изображения включительно -- не затруднит ли Вас обосновать это утверждение указанием на конкретные недостатки, несоответствия и/или неполноту?




> Очень субъективное и поверхностное мнение.


Действительно, много зависит от различия точек зрения на одни и те же проблемы. Вообще всё субъективно  :Smilie:  Тем не менее, факты имеют место быть, как бы мы к этому не относились, и только повторением фразы "не правда" ситуация, увы, сама собой не изменится.

----------


## Гьялцен

> P.S. Ещё вопрос по Нёндро -- может ли давать передачу того или иного метода человек, который сам ещё не сделал 111 111? И может ли вообще давать передачу практик кто-то кроме Ламы?


Практики -ванги, лунги, обьяснения- могут давать квалифицированные ламы. Также надо учитывать, что не все ламы обладают квалификацией для передачи тантрических посвящений. И также не все ламы  могут проводить специфические, скажем так, посвящения, наподобие ванга Калачакры. Есть определенные стандарты для лам, такие как 3-х летний ретрит , но как я понял это не обязательное условие, т.к. такие учителя как Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Аконг Ринпоче, Тай Ситу Ринпоче не проходили непрерывного 3-х летнего ретрита. Вообще для передачи конкретной практики лама должен ее знать , практиковать  (обязательно?), а перед всем этим получить необходимую передачу от своего наставника. Ну и соответственно получить у последнего подтверждение своей квалификации и полномочия ( и действовать в границах этих полномочий).
Обьяснения по некоторым практикам (Нендро например) могут проводить и близкие ученики данного мастера, опять же по его просьбе ( эрик Пема Кунсанг - ученик Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Кен Холмс- ученик Аконга Ринпоче и т.д. в качестве примеров).

----------


## Гьялцен

> Что касается согласований с ЕС Шамаром Ринпоче -- от странствующего учителя, с которым общаюсь регулярно, слышал о многих спорных моментах; Шамарпа, мягко говоря, не поддерживает радикальные реформы методов.


Кстати, в одном из журналов Алмазного Пути я читал статью Шамара Ринпоче , где он настоятельно рекомендует Оле ввести в центрах АП регулярную практику шаматхи по примеру традиционных центров кагью. Но воз, как говорится, и ныне там...

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Kарма Дордже Но. Каково качество этой практики, на которую Оле вдохновляет, что "на выхлопе"?

P.S. Прошу не оценивать это как критику, но как предметное рассуждение о реальной ситуации, исходя из реалий.[/QUOTE]

Да практика в общем традиционная : нендро, гуру-йога. Сильные коллективные ретриты по тому же нендро. Но что касается основной части практики... Оле называет себя учителем Ваджраяны и махамудры, дает весьма продвинутые обьяснения, пхову и т.д. Но при этом не передает тантрических посвящений, а ведь известно, что вступить в тантру без принятия посвящения невозможно. Вот и получается, что ученики Оле по сути занимаются многие годы предварительными практиками, дай бог если получат посвящение у Шамара ринпоче или Беру Кьенце где-нибудь в Индии, но даже и тогда не будут выполнять тантрическую садхану. Так это мне видится.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Уверен, все вопросы решаемы. Подобающее отношение к драгоценным методам (исключающее произвольное радикальное их редактирование); более глубокое понимание практических функций учений и методов; более зрелый и правильный подход к практике -- всё это несомненно придёт со временем, если люди в центрах будут более информированы и появится понимание необходимости приглашения квалифицированных Лам и непосредственного контакта с подлинной традицией, как она есть.
В действительности, нет никаких причин, мешающих нам получать поучения и практики, как они есть, без произвольных радикальных изменений. Когда это понимание созреет, ситуация изменится.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да практика в общем традиционная : нендро, гуру-йога. Сильные коллективные ретриты по тому же нендро. Но что касается основной части практики... Оле называет себя учителем Ваджраяны и махамудры, дает весьма продвинутые обьяснения, пхову и т.д. Но при этом не передает тантрических посвящений, а ведь известно, что вступить в тантру без принятия посвящения невозможно. Вот и получается, что ученики Оле по сути занимаются многие годы предварительными практиками, дай бог если получат посвящение у Шамара ринпоче или Беру Кьенце где-нибудь в Индии, но даже и тогда не будут выполнять тантрическую садхану. Так это мне видится.





> Уверен, все вопросы решаемы. Подобающее отношение к драгоценным методам (исключающее произвольное радикальное их редактирование); более глубокое понимание практических функций учений и методов; более зрелый и правильный подход к практике -- всё это несомненно придет со временем, если люди в центрах будут более информированы и появится понимание необходимости приглашения квалифицированных Лам и непосредственного контакта с подлинной традицией, как она есть.
> В действительности, нет никаких причин, мешающих нам получать поучения и практики, как они есть, без произвольных радикальных изменений. Когда это понимание созреет, ситуация изменится.


Меня всегда умиляли умники, которые только недавно получив от Оле Прибежище и прочитав пару книжек Оле о буддизме или пару журналов "Мир Кагью" начинают обсуждать чего он дает, чего не дает, как он это дает, а если и дает, то как-то не так. Страна советов, млин!  :Smilie:  

Люди обычно очень привязаны к форме, к ритуалу. Они думают, что если лама пробормочет мантры, сделает мудры, пощелкает пальцами и польет на них из чайника, то они получат заветный ванг и все будет ОК. 

Но история учит, что знание может быть передано не только через ритуал, но и другими способами. Учитель может осуществить прямую передачу от ума к уму, от сердца к сердцу, или дав вам понюхать кусочек дерма, либо треснув башмаком по башке или кулаком по животу. Согласно абхидхарме существует как минимум восемьдесят четыре тысячи способов передачи дхармы, в зависимости от типа учеников. 

Тех, кому не терпится получить тантрический ванг, Оле направляет к Кармапе. Делаете нендро, господа, получаете от Кармапы ванг и вперед! Какие проблемы? Шаматху хотите? Вам кто-то запрещает изучать книги Калу Ринпоче, 9-го Кармапы с наставлениями по практике махамудры Гампопы? Если этого недостаточно - поезжайте к Шамарпе - он регулярно этому учит. Кое-что из этих учений просачивается в журналы.

С другой стороны, если лама не обладает конкретным переживанием природы ума, то сколько бы воды он не вылил вам на голову, сколько ритуальных предметов он вам не показывал - это не сработает. А если обладает, то форма передачи знания имеет второстепенное значение.

Оле передает учение в полном соответствии с тем, как его об этом попросил его учитель (16-й Кармапа). Несомненно, Оле привлекает соответствующий тип людей, которым учение _понятнее_ именно в такой форме. Если кому-то не нравится эта форма, есть масса других учителей, которые учат более менее в традиционной манере. 

Что касается вангов и ийдамов, есть такая история. Когда Оле с Ханной, после  нендро, подошли к Кармапе с просьбой о традиционном посвящении и трехлетнем затворничестве, Кармапа сказал, что они принесут большую пользу, если посвятят себя делу распространения учения на Западе и что практика гуру-йоги (8-го Кармапы) и будет их практикой ийдама. 

Или опять что-то не так?  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не так. Боянище. Половина написанного - неправда. Но поскольку я теперь работаю на двух работах, буду писать меньше.  :Smilie:  Особенно если на какую-то тему уже выше крыши понаписано.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Не так. Боянище. Половина написанного - неправда. Но поскольку я теперь работаю на двух работах, буду писать меньше.  Особенно если на какую-то тему уже выше крыши понаписано.


Все эти истории я почерпнул из журналов "Мир Кагью" и "Буддизм сегодня", из интервью с Оле и Шамарпой. Так что претензии не по адресу.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Источники говорят сами за себя, так что претензии именно по адресу.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Источники говорят сами за себя, так что претензии именно по адресу.


Да, но там просто перепечатка интервью и лекций, то есть приведены слова самого Оле. Ты хочешь сказать, что Оле лжет и лукавит, обманывает своих учеников?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Ув. Дима Чабсунчин, вероятно, Вы несколько недопонимаете практической функции исторически сложившейся архетипичной традиции, не очень понимаете разницу между церемонией и ритуалом, формой передачи и качеством передачи, и т. п.
И того, что выделенные из контекста, отделённые от целостной методики методы, изменённые не по принципу эффективности, а по принципу "это слишком экзотично, это нам не пригодится", "это внешне похоже на Ислам, это убираем" и т. п. -- то же, что машина без одного колеса, лобового стекла и бензобака, далеко на таком транспорте не уедешь. Что, повторяю, мы и наблюдаем в реальности, в результате боле чем 30-летней езды на таком "тюнингованом" транспорте. Если Вы считаете, что на деле это не так, предлагаю Вам опровергнуть мои рассуждения простым перечислением имён конкретных учеников Оле, сравнявшихся или превзошедших его действительно впечатляющий уровень реализованности, и чья реализация признана не только самим Оле, но и другими Ламами школы.
И ещё, мне думается, Вы недопонимаете того, что сам факт внесения изменения в метод, данный ЕС Гьялва Кармапой XVI, выглядит слишком претенциозно, так, будто есть основания полагать, что метод, данный Кармапой именно для "западных умов", требует ещё доработок кем-то другим. Решимость и уверенность в своей правоте и компетентности это безусловно здорово, но требуется нечто больше для признания компетентности и правомочности, достаточной для редакции методов, данных высоко реализованными Ринпоче.




> Оле передает учение в полном соответствии с тем, как его об этом попросил его учитель (16-й Кармапа).


Не факт, есть веские основания для сомнений относительно этого утверждения, о которых писал ранее.
Впрочем, несомненно, что методы Карма Кагью не нуждаются в произвольном радикальном редактировании исходя из весьма спорных мотивов, и, уверен, со временем, благодаря углублению информированности людей в европейских центрах школы Карма Кагью и, прежде всего, активности ЕС Кармапы XVII Тхайе Дордже, всё станет на свои места.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Ув. Kарма Дордже, идея сократить количество экзотики и ритуализма не Оле принадлежала. Сделано это совершенно сознательно. Если бы Кармапе эта идея не понравилась, не сомневайтесь, он сразу же бы это пресек на корню. 




> Ув. Дима Чабсунчин, вероятно, Вы несколько недопонимаете практической функции исторически сложившейся архетипичной традиции, не очень понимаете разницу между церемонией и ритуалом, формой передачи и качеством передачи, и т. п. И того, что выделенные из контекста, отделённые от целостной методики методы, изменённые не по принципу эффективности, а по принципу "это слишком экзотично, это нам не пригодится", "это внешне похоже на Ислам, это убираем" и т. п. --





> и прочее бла-бла-бла



А вы, уважаемый кто такой, чтобы такое заявлять? Яйца курицу не учат. Запомните это хорошенько. Когда у вас будет достаточно заслуг, чтобы быть непосредственным учеником Кармапы и когда он вам поручит что-то конкретное - тогда поговорим. 

Должен, не должен. Обязан, не обязан. Когда уж вы наконец перестанете заниматься ментальным онанизмом и переливать из пустого в порожнее? Лучше нендро поделайте или займитесь чем-нибудь другим. 

Господа, не нужно приходить в чужой монастырь со своим уставом. Не нравится как учит Оле - не портите себе карму критикой бодхисаттвы - найдите другого гуру, который будет больше соответствовать вашим критериям.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

При живом Кармапе XVI Оле выступал только как его доверенное лицо - организатор новых центров. Но никак не в качестве полномочного учителя, тем паче реформатора школы Карма Кагью. И именно Кармапа так и не дал Оле звания ламы, хотя на протяжении многих лет мог сделать это раз десять.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> А вы, уважаемый кто такой, чтобы такое заявлять?
> ...
> Господа, не нужно приходить в чужой монастырь со своим уставом. Не нравится как учит Оле - не портите себе карму критикой бодхисаттвы - найдите другого гуру, который будет больше соответствовать вашим критериям.


Не знаю, что такое "ритуализм", впервые встречаю такое слово. Знаю, что такое ритуал, являющийся -- в отличие от чисто формальных, внешних церемоний -- прежде всего внутренним действием; практичным и целесообразным системным методом, содержащим нераздельные как "внешнюю", так и "внутреннюю" часть.
Очевидно, Вы всё же несколько недопонимаете отличия церемонии от ритуала. Освобождение центров от нагрузки неуместных в не аутентичной среде именно церемоний вполне понятно и обосновано, однако радикальное "купирование" методов (в т.ч. и ритуалов) -- это нечто совсем другое, однозначно не полезное. Кроме того, одно дело идея убрать лишнюю "экзотику", другое дело – как реализуется идея. Несомненно, причисление к "экзотике" таких буддийских средств, как мудры -- не идея Кармапы. И критерии "это слишком экзотично", "это похоже на Ислам", и пр. -- это, согласитесь, слишком личностные, надуманные и евро-политизированные критерии, чтобы утверждать их одобрение Кармапой как буддийского "мерила".
Мы приходим в Карма Кагью за Буддизмом, за грамотными поучениями и эффективной практикой, в конечном счёте за Просветлением для блага всех существ. Не за личностными концепциями о бесполезности "экзотичных" мудр и ритуалов, и не за чьими-то политическими концепциями, и не за урезанными исходя из этих концепций методами; для самсарных концепций нам своей головы хватает, да? В Карма Кагью мы медитируем на Кармапу, не на политологию.

И, спасибо конечно за Ваши советы, но, прошу прощения, оставлю их без внимания, О.К?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Люди обычно очень привязаны к форме, к ритуалу. Они думают, что если лама пробормочет мантры, сделает мудры, пощелкает пальцами и польет на них из чайника, то они получат заветный ванг и все будет ОК.


Проблема в том, как определить, что ритуал, а что практика и искуссные методы. Определить это может только реализованный учитель.




> Шаматху хотите? Вам кто-то запрещает изучать книги Калу Ринпоче, 9-го Кармапы с наставлениями по практике махамудры Гампопы? Если этого недостаточно - поезжайте к Шамарпе - он регулярно этому учит. Кое-что из этих учений просачивается в журналы.


Я помню свою первую встречу с Оле. Тогда я читал в основном книги по Тхераваде, а, походив на медитации в местном АП удивился, почему они делают не шаматху, а какую-то странную (во всяком случае мне так тогда показалось) медитацию на 16-го Кармапу. На встрече с Оле я спросил, стоит ли практиковать осознанность (медитировать, осозновая движения, дыхание и т.д. - именно так я спросил). Оле сказал, что он бы этого не делал и потом посмеялся, показывая как это глупо выглядит, когда ходишь медленно передвигая ноги, медленно пережевывая пищу и т.д. Это к слову "кто запрещает".

На счет Калу Ринпоче - ну после гадостей, которые о нем написаны в "Жуликах", не уверен, что много поселдователей АП, прочитавшие их и имеющие полное доверие к Оле, захотят читать книги Калу Ринпоче.




> Оле передает учение в полном соответствии с тем, как его об этом попросил его учитель (16-й Кармапа).


Разве медитация на 16-го Кармапу не была со временем сокращена в ту форму, которую используют сейчас?

----------


## Вова Л.

-------------

----------


## Гьялцен

> Меня всегда умиляли умники, которые только недавно получив от Оле Прибежище и прочитав пару книжек Оле о буддизме или пару журналов "Мир Кагью" начинают обсуждать чего он дает, чего не дает, как он это дает, а если и дает, то как-то не так. Страна советов, млин!  
> 
> Люди обычно очень привязаны к форме, к ритуалу. Они думают, что если лама пробормочет мантры, сделает мудры, пощелкает пальцами и польет на них из чайника, то они получат заветный ванг и все будет ОК. Или опять что-то не так?


Мой стаж в АП-с 1995 по 2003 г. , так что знаю, о чем говорю. Кроме того,  несколько лет  бываю на учениях у традиционных лам. Поэтому имею право сравнивать, тем более Оле сам говорит, что все должно быть открыто и прозрачно, в том числе и для критики. 
Повторяю, что невозможно войти во врата Ваджраяны, не получив посвящения. Если кто-то считает по-другому- обманывает себя. 
Дима , Вы считаете ритуальный способ передачи посвящения чем-то несерьезным? Я не говорю сейчас о квалификации лам, дающих посвящения, это другой вопрос, в любом случае лам надо проверять. 
А ведь церемония дарования Прибежища- тоже ритуал... Волосы там срезают, средневековье просто. А Оле от этого не отказался. Или люди думают, что если услышат заветный щелчок пальцев, на них что-то снизойдет?
Я всего лишь следую вашей логике.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

После удара тапком по лицу Тилопа ещё много чего Наропе давал. Или Дима думает, что в этот же момент на Наропу снизошли Шесть Йог, например? Не надо путать методы Ваджраяны с методами дзогчен или чань.

Как говорит сам Оле, к религиям нужно подходить, как к лекарству, и внимательно читать, что написано на упаковке. В данном случае на упаковке написано "Алмазный Путь" - калька со слова Ваджраяна. А Ваджраяна - особый путь, в котором очень большой упор делается на ритуальную часть. С определёнными моментами ритуала и визуализации напрямую связывается достижение определённых состояний сознания и сиддхи. Не верите - прочтите классическую работу средневекового тибетского учёного Кедруба Дже "Основы буддийской тантры" (М.: Шечен, 2000).

Похоже, Дима наш Чабсунчин, приобщившись к учению дзогчен, обрадовался: теперь можно презирать ритуалы, таинства и прочие внешние действия. Хотя, если разобраться, как раз ритуальных практик в ДО выше крыши, тем более по сравнению с АП. И Намкай Норбу Ринпоче часто напоминает, насколько они важны - та же ганапуджа.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не надо путать методы Ваджраяны с методами дзогчен или чань.


В принципе согласен, что и зиму с летом лучше не путать...
---
О подходе Ваджраяны к вопросу.

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm



> Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и *тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно*, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, *он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления*.
> 
> Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, *такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это подход Джамгёна Конгтрула, который кроме Ваджраяны ещё много чем занимался. Вопрос: почему Наропа, после*непостепенного удара тапком, получил всё то, что потом сгрузил Марпе, в результате чего мы имеем линию кагью? Не проходил по второму типу?

---------
*Ошибка: ну ладно, _перед_.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это подход Джамгёна Конгтрула, который кроме Ваджраяны ещё много чем занимался. Вопрос: почему Наропа, после непостепенного удара тапком, получил всё то, что потом сгрузил Марпе, в результате чего мы имеем линию кагью? Не проходил по второму типу?


1. Дмитрий. Подобные пассажи есть и в комментариях к нендро Друкпа Кагью. Наставники Линий Приемственности не ограничены "Ваджраяной".

2. Хотелось бы уточнить, а что получил Наропа у Тилопы до, а что получил *после* удара тапком? Я просто не помню хронологии. 

+ Не стоит путать, почему Ринпоче может получать и практиковать учения. Одна из активностей - это сохранение учений и распространение, передача "подходящим сосудам". 

+ "удар тапком" приводит к тому, что люди высших способностей (Шакьямуни, Сараха, Линчен Репа [Друкпа Кагью] и немного других) могут пребывать в этом, не отвлекаясь... И *лично им* нужны лишь  те наставления, которые эквивалентны третьему завету Ганраба Дордже. + они могут получать, практиковать учения Пути Метода для других (пример тертона, которому необходимо практиковать терма какое то время). 

с людьми остальных способностей - смешанная ситуация. Они практикуют как для себя, так и для других.

----------


## Ирина

> Безусловно, такие люди, как, например, Ульрих Краг, который учился медитировать у самого Шамара Ринпоче, и другие, кто получал правильные поучения и методы, достигли определённой реализации. И, вполне возможно, в чём-то превзошли Оле.
> Однако, я не слышал не об одном конкретном ученике Оле, который в буквальном смысле превзошёл его или сравнялся с Ламой, а за такой срок -- более 30 лет -- таких людей должно быть не один и не два, а я не слышал не об одном ученике Оле, ставшем Ламой. Вы знаете такого конкретного человека, ученика Оле, чей уровень реализации равен или превзошёл учителя?
> Насчёт "не повезло" -- Вы ошиблись, встречался...


Я не знаю ни одного из продвинутых Учителей прошлого и настоящего, кто бы имел только одного Учителя. У каждого было много учителей, но кто-то из них назывался как Коренной, которых тоже, кстати может быть несколько.




> Увы, правда. Цитирую со слов Томаша Фридмана, президента Украинской Ассоциации и путешествующего учителя:
> "Оле отменил мудры в центрах, потому что это выглядит слишком экзотично ..."...


Томаш не Оле :Smilie:  




> И, кстати, мудры используются в повседневных медитациях, а не только на посвящениях...


Используйте, повторюсь, я не слышала, чтобы Оле запрещал их использовать.




> Увы, но и это правда. И сам факт отмены простираний, и не вполне адекватная мотивация отмены -- я слышал это из уст самого Оле.
> Что касается "мысленно мы это используем" -- извините, но это то же, что "мысленно делать" простирания в Нёндро или "мысленно делать" Гуру Йогу, и т. д. Станем замещать реальную практику имитацией посредством фантазии? Согласитесь, это не даёт результатов..


Так вы можете дойти до абсурда :Smilie:   Вам предложил конкретное что-то делать/не делать, объяснили - почему, а вы размышляете о чем не было речи. Оле всегда всем говорит - делайте Нендро, разве не так?




> Что касается согласований с ЕС Шамаром Ринпоче -- от странствующего учителя, с которым общаюсь регулярно, слышал о многих спорных моментах; Шамарпа, мягко говоря, не поддерживает радикальные реформы методов..


Шамарпа держатель нашей Линии Передачи, он доступен для общения - задайте ему этот вопрос и вы получите адекватный ответ и не нужно ссылать на чьи-то слова, путь даже пут. учителя. Вы могли что-то не так понять или сам пут.учитель мог ошибиться. Вы же хотите пить воду из чистого источника, так пейте! 




> Это как раз заслуга Шамара Ринпоче, благодаря его настойчивости этот момент избежал редактирования. Оле имеет несколько другое мнение на этот счёт, о чём можно узнать как от странствующих учителей, так и от самого Оле на лекциях. Он мотивирует свою точку зрения тем, что "европейцам лучше" принимать прибежище в обыкновенной Сангхе..


Наверное, вы знаете какого-то другого Оле :Smilie:  , я такого не слышала за все эти годы. Оле говорит, что друзья на пути важны по многим причинам, наверняка вы их знаете, чё перечислять...




> И упрощаются, и редактируются.
> Сравните оригинал Гуру Йоги (не той, что в Нёндро, а повседневной) ЕС Гьялва Кармапы XVI, такую, как дал её Он сам (см. тут и тут) с текстом, переписанным Оле Нидалом по-своему. Спорным представляется сам факт внесения изменений в метод, данный ЕС Кармапой..


А оригинал откуда? А кто его повесил в нете? А с чего вы взяли, что он оригинальный? :Stick Out Tongue:   Я задаю эти вопросы, чтобы вы поняли, что если есть сомнения в Учителе, то есть сомнения и во всем, что он делает и говорит. И самое главное - это нормально, это классно, Оле это всегда нравится! 
Задавайте вопросы Оле, Шамарпе, Кармапе и чем больше вы получите ответов, тем быстрее разберетесь,  Оле - ваш Учитель или нет.  Не теряйте время понапрасну, может быть вам нужен другой Учитель.




> Имеет место и упрощение текстов медитации -- так, в тексте медитации Будды Безграничного Света в фазе построения три основных формы следует видеть окружёнными всеми Ламами линии преемственности Пховы, но отсутствует перечисление этих Лам, и те, кто дают передачу, сами не могут их перечислить. Люди не выполняют метод во всей полноте, имея только упрощённые инструкции. Так же в текстах не указаны мудры, которые следует использовать в той или иной медитации. И т. п..


Вы считаете, что это важно, я, как и Оле, - нет и что из этого? Для меня важнее осознавание их присутствия и благодарности к ним. Это же не перекличка перед строем. :Stick Out Tongue:   Мне подходит такое понимание, вам нет - это нормально, не вижу проблем.




> То, что оба упрощённых дерева прибежища имеют определённые недостатки -- это и так очевидно, они ведь не соответствуют оригинальной версии.
> Вы пишете, что изображение не соответствующее и не полное -- это касается только урезанных версий, или утверждение относится и к оригинальной версии? (см. тут и тут) Если это утверждение касается исходного изображения включительно -- не затруднит ли Вас обосновать это утверждение указанием на конкретные недостатки, несоответствия и/или неполноту?.


Я - не специалист. Есть Кристиан Базель, он все об этом знает, если хотите, я найду его адрес и вы у него спросите.




> Действительно, много зависит от различия точек зрения на одни и те же проблемы. Вообще всё субъективно  Тем не менее, факты имеют место быть, как бы мы к этому не относились, и только повторением фразы "не правда" ситуация, увы, сама собой не изменится.


Ситуация - в наших умах, только и всего...
Повторюсь, нужно спрашивать у тех, кто действительно может ответить на ваши сомнения - Оле, Шамарпе, Кармапе. Возможно, вам не нужно ждать пока что-то измениться, а нужно искать другого учителя. Ваджраяна - это доверие к своему Ламе, без него развитие невозможно. Не слепое доверие - а проверка , в том чсиле и путем вопросов и ответов, только нужно и задавать их тому, в ком сомневаетесь. И делать правильный для себя выбор. Удачи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> О Наропе: сначала тапком (типа аванс ), потом - путь средств. А путь видения Марпа у Майтрипы получал.



Что то помниться мне, что сначала были годовые циклы (включая прыжки с крыши, воровство невест, удары по гениталиям и прочее), а у же потом - удар тапком.

Источник: намтар Наропы с комментариями от Трангу Ринпоче.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, виноват. Посмотрел намтар. Ну хорошо, не после, а до удара тапком много чего было получено и практиковалось из пути средств. От туммо до кармамудры. Тапок - это финальный аккорд.  :Smilie:  То есть Ваджраяна для Наропы началась не с удара тапком. И вообще: "Где сейчас такой мастер, как Тилопа? Покажите!" (Шамар Ринпоче)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Где сейчас такой мастер, как Тилопа? Покажите!" (Шамар Ринпоче)


Где же сейчас такие ученики, как Наропа и Миларепа?

P.S. А то Шамарпа не в курсе, что в Калмыкии!!!

P.S.S. Вспоминаю намтар Марпы и его путешествия в Индию... И что его попутчики высказывали по поводу того, кто такой Наропа, к которому он едет.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> На встрече с Оле я спросил, стоит ли практиковать осознанность (медитировать, осозновая движения, дыхание и т.д. - именно так я спросил). Оле сказал, что он бы этого не делал и потом посмеялся, показывая как это глупо выглядит, когда ходишь медленно передвигая ноги, медленно пережевывая пищу и т.д. Это к слову "кто запрещает"


Нужно понимать, что методы применяемые в Тхераваде, и связанные с осознанностью, отличаются от методов в ваджраяне и Дзогчен, хотя слова "осознанность" и "присутствие" могут звучать и там, и там.

Я к примеру похожий вопрос задавал Патрулу Ринпоче, и получил примерно такой же ответ, как дал вам Оле. Только он не смеялся.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> При живом Кармапе XVI Оле выступал только как его доверенное лицо - организатор новых центров. Но никак не в качестве полномочного учителя, тем паче реформатора школы Карма Кагью. И именно Кармапа так и не дал Оле звания ламы, хотя на протяжении многих лет мог сделать это раз десять.


Ув. Дмитрий Кармапенко, если Вас не затруднит, разъясните пожалуйста этот момент подробнее, или напишите в "личку" о том, по каким первоисточникам информации можно разобраться в этом самостоятельно.
Это очень существенный момент, ведь если лично Кармапа XVI действительно не признал Оле Ламой и не просил его действовать именно как Лама, то всё прочее уже не просто профанация Учения и методов, но, возможно -- повторяю, если это действительно так -- прямое вредительство и обман. Со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Извините, сейчас совершенно нет ни времени, ни желания повторять то, что я давно уже написал *здесь* (и далее по страницам темы). Кроме того, тема всё-таки о нёндро, а не об Оле Нидале.

А документальные свидетельства - как ни странно, достаточно внимательно прочесть "Верхом на тигре" Оле Нидала (конечно, включив собственную голову и фильтруя все его личные оценки и характеристики других лам). Прочтите два рекомендательных письма Кармапы (первое королеве Дании, начало 70-х; второе - европейским центрам, конец 70-х). В первом речь о том, что Оле и Ханне, ученикам Кармапы, доверена организация центра Карма Кагью в Копенгагене. Во втором - о том, что Оле и Ханна уполномочены быть "наставниками для людей, впервые входящих в понимание и практику Дхармы Будды" и должны и далее открывать и поддерживать (в организационном плане) новые центры школы. То есть речь идёт об учреждении новых центров и о вводных лекциях. А в центры потом приезжали ламы, давали учения и посвящения. Так было до раскола.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А оригинал откуда? А кто его повесил в нете? А с чего вы взяли, что он оригинальный?


Я на одной лекции Оле получил книжечку с медитацией на 16-го Кармапу (они их выпустили к какому-то приезду Тхае Дордже, но очень много осталось и поэтому просто раздавали). Там есть две версии медитации. Одна длинная, с тибетским вариантом, указано, что ее практиковали в Оленых центрах в 70-х годах. Вторая - короткая, то, что делают сейчас, без тибетского, с какого времени ее начали практиковать - не указано. Неужели 16-й Кармапа попросил сократить медитацию...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Нужно понимать, что методы применяемые в Тхераваде, и связанные с осознанностью, отличаются от методов в ваджраяне и Дзогчен, хотя слова "осознанность" и "присутствие" могут звучать и там, и там.
> 
> Я к примеру похожий вопрос задавал Патрулу Ринпоче, и получил примерно такой же ответ, как дал вам Оле. Только он не смеялся.


В Дзогчене, по-моему, действительно немного по-другому практикуют. Но Оле же не Дзогчену учит. Кроме того, если сам Шамарма попросил ввести шаматху, то не понятно, почему ее не вводят. К примеру, когда Далай Лама сказал, что носить шкуры животных - нехорошо, куча его последователей в Тибете, Индии просто повыкидывали их, хотя они стоят много денег. Когда ЕС 17 Кармапа Ургьен Тринлей сказал, что нужно стараться избегать есть мясо, особенно монахам, это практически сразу стало руководством к действию в монастырях и центрах медитации. А тут держатель линии дает совет по практике, а в АП уверены, что сами с усами...

----------


## Гьялцен

> Имеет место и упрощение текстов медитации -- так, в тексте медитации Будды Безграничного Света в фазе построения три основных формы следует видеть окружёнными всеми Ламами линии преемственности Пховы, но отсутствует перечисление этих Лам, и те, кто дают передачу, сами не могут их перечислить. Люди не выполняют метод во всей полноте, имея только упрощённые инструкции. Так же в текстах не указаны мудры, которые следует использовать в той или иной медитации. И т. п.


ламы линии пховы Лонгчен Нингтик перечислены последовательно на сайте www.buddhism.ru/teach/phowa-lineage.php. И вообще-то пхова в передаче Оле "не урезана", а вполне соответствует тому тексту, который описан в "Словах моего всеблагого учителя" Патрула Ринпоче в главе о пхове. Электронную версию этого текста давали в этой теме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я на одной лекции Оле получил книжечку с медитацией на 16-го Кармапу (они их выпустили к какому-то приезду Тхае Дордже, но очень много осталось и поэтому просто раздавали). Там есть две версии медитации. Одна длинная, с тибетским вариантом, указано, что ее практиковали в Оленых центрах в 70-х годах. Вторая - короткая, то, что делают сейчас, без тибетского, с какого времени ее начали практиковать - не указано. Неужели 16-й Кармапа попросил сократить медитацию...


Есть такая штука - гюнкьер (сокращенная дальше некуда версия). Вполне тибетская тема.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Речь идёт о медитации Будды Безграничного Света, не о Пхове (это отдельный разговор).
Между прочим, рад, что сам Оле, передавая Пхову, полученную по линии передачи Ньингма, демонстрирует нам пример того, что нет оснований для сектантской узости мышления, что получать поучения и практики по линиям разных школ не есть что-то вредное.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Есть такая штука - гюнкьер (сокращенная дальше некуда версия). Вполне тибетская тема.


Понятно, что бывают сокращенные садханы (хотя, иногда все-таки - раз в неделю, к примеру, страются выполнять полную, в центрах Оле практикуют только сокращенный вариант, но это ладно...). Вопрос в том, кто сократил и откуда взялась сокращенная версия. Я не хочу сказать, что это Оле сделал, возможно, это действительно с самого начала было...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> ... в центрах Оле практикуют только сокращенный вариант, но это ладно...


Позвольте, существуют центры Карма Кагью, открытые Оле Нидалом по указанию ЕС Гьялва Кармапы XVI, но это не правильно считать центрами Оле (типа собственности или отдельной школы), это центры именно Карма Кагью, существующие благодаря пожеланиям и активности ЕС Кармапы XVI. Да, ситуация с практикой в этих центрах кардинально отличается от других, но, IMO, это правильней рассматривать как временное явление.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Позвольте, существуют центры Карма Кагью, открытые Оле Нидалом по указанию ЕС Гьялва Кармапы XVI, но это не правильно считать центрами Оле (типа собственности или отдельной школы), это центры именно Карма Кагью, существующие благодаря пожеланиям и активности ЕС Кармапы XVI. Да, ситуация с практикой в этих центрах кардинально отличается от других, но, IMO, это правильней рассматривать как временное явление.


Это уже детали. Хотя, имхо в назывании их центрами Оле нет ничего плохого. Назвывают же центры, основанные Трангу Ринпоче центрами Трангу Ринпоче, а центры, основанные Тэнгой Ринпоче - центрами Тэнги Ринпоче, хотя они находятся под духовным руководством 17 Кармапы Ургьен Тринлея. В этом нет ничего страшного или предосудительного. Тем более это справедливо в отношении центров Оле, так как их посетители, как правило, держатся довльно обособленно от остальных, даже от последователей Шамарпы (во всяком случае у меня сложилось такое впечетление).

----------


## Гьялцен

Я уже об этом как-то высказывался, ну так вот, на Западе многие ламы создают свои центры и объединения., являющиеся  как правило "филиалами"  монастырей. Как это происходит? Приглашается учитель в какой-либо город, и если есть условия, возникает центр этого учителя, где он определяет порядок и перечень практик, дает наставления, присылает лам из своего монастыря и т.д. Если у данного учителя уже есть центры на Западе, то новый центр включается в его организацию ("сеть " )центров, которая как правило имеет название: У Чоки Нима Ринпоче организация филиалов его монастыря называется Рангджунг Еше Гомде, У Аконга Ринпоче- Рокпа, Шамара Ринпоче- Дакпо Кагью. Соответственно сеть центров Оле Нидала (не имеющая в качестве опоры головного монастыря) называется Алмазный Путь, поскольку именно Оле определяет характер функционирования своих центров и является для них основным учителем. У Шамара Ринпоче, повторюсь, свои ученики и свои центры. Кармапа Тае Дордже таким же образом может создавать свои центры., являясь при этом главным иерархом для Шамарпы и Оле.

----------


## Serg

> При живом Кармапе XVI Оле выступал только как его доверенное лицо - организатор новых центров. Но никак не в качестве полномочного учителя, тем паче реформатора школы Карма Кагью. И именно Кармапа так и не дал Оле звания ламы, хотя на протяжении многих лет мог сделать это раз десять.


Что значит не дал звания ламы, есть такое звание. И вообще основывать центры не будучи ламой от Копенгагена до Токио возможно  :Confused:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Что значит не дал звания ламы, есть такое звание. И вообще основывать центры не будучи ламой от Копенгагена до Токио возможно


Serg, бесполезно! Ты им - "брито", они тебе - "стрижено"! Никакие доводы и аргументы на них не действуют. Даже бумага, выданная Шамарпой, которой он подтверждает статус Оле в качестве ламы и его полномочия - им не указ. Печально сие...  :Frown:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 2. Хотелось бы уточнить, а что получил Наропа у Тилопы до, а что получил *после* удара тапком? Я просто не помню хронологии.


До было 12 малых и 12 больших испытаний. После было все остальное.

----------


## ullu

> Источник: намтар Наропы с комментариями от Трангу Ринпоче.


А дайте почитать?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А дайте почитать?


Наиболее полное жизнеописание Наропы, встречавшееся мне в сети: http://www.spiritual.ru/saint/naropa.html

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Serg, бесполезно! Ты им - "брито", они тебе - "стрижено"! Никакие доводы и аргументы на них не действуют. Даже бумага, выданная Шамарпой, которой он подтверждает статус Оле в качестве ламы и его полномочия - им не указ. Печально сие...


В 1983 ЕС Шамар Ринпоче упоминает Оле Нидала как "Буддийского мастера", который "передает благословение и поучения линии Кагью", что далеко не тождественно признанию Оле Ламой. В 2006 г. ЕС Шамар Ринпоче заявлял, что это "вполне уместно" для Оле "обладать титулом ламы". Весьма сдержанное заявление -- не утверждение, просто нет возражений. Если кто-то скажет, что это вполне уместно, скажем, для певца Тимоти обладать титулом "Народный Артист РФ" -- это ещё далеко не значит признания его таковым.
И потом, ключевой вопрос совершенно иной -- ЕС Гьялва Кармапа XVI, учитель Оле Нидала, назвал его Ламой?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В 2006 г. ЕС Шамар Ринпоче заявлял, что это "вполне уместно" для Оле "обладать титулом ламы".


Ну, так в чем проблема? 




> И потом, ключевой вопрос совершенно иной -- ЕС Гьялва Кармапа XVI, учитель Оле Нидала, назвал его Ламой?


Откуда вам известно как его называл 16-й Кармапа? Е.С. 17-й Кармапа называет Оле ламой. Или вам письменное заявление Его Святейшества нужно?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Ну, так в чем проблема?


Уместно обладать -- не то же, что _обладает_, это не утверждение, ЕС Шамар Ринпоче не сказал, что Оле _обладает_ титулом ламы.
Если возникают сложности с пониманием смысла сообщений, попробуйте перечитать повторно  :Smilie: 

Кстати, возникает вопрос, почему Шамарпа не прибегает к прямым формулировкам? У кого голова на плечах, без труда сам поймёт, почему ни "да", и почему ни "нет".




> Откуда вам известно как его называл 16-й Кармапа? Е.С. 17-й Кармапа называет Оле ламой. Или вам письменное заявление Его Святейшества нужно?


Мне не известно. Письменное заявление? Разумеется нужно  :Smilie: 
Тем более, что не отношение других Ринпоче, а именно мнение Кармапы как учителя Оле определяющее в данном вопросе.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Уместно обладать -- не то же, что _обладает_, это не утверждение, ЕС Шамар Ринпоче не сказал, что Оле _обладает_ титулом ламы. Если возникают сложности с пониманием смысла сообщений, попробуйте перечитать повторно


Вот точная цитата: “It is absolutely appropriate for Lama Ole Nydahl to hold the title of Lama.”



Kunzig Shamar Rimpoche

February 28, 2006

Перевод нужен или будем дальше препираться?




> Кстати, возникает вопрос, почему Шамарпа не прибегает к прямым формулировкам? У кого голова на плечах, без труда сам поймёт, почему ни "да", и почему ни "нет".


Куда уж прямее? “It is absolutely appropriate for Lama Ole Nydahl to hold the title of Lama.”




> Письменное заявление? Разумеется нужно 
> Тем более, что не отношение других Ринпоче, а именно мнение Кармапы как учителя Оле определяющее в данном вопросе.


"Без бумажек - мы букашки?" Искренне сочувствую, но помочь ничем не могу.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Да, это действительно более конкретная формулировка. Тем не менее, подтверждение того, что для "Ламы Оле Нидала" уместно "иметь титул Ламы", может быть признано бесспорным только в том случае, если на момент этого утверждения Оле Нидал уже действительно обладал титулом Ламы, а не голословно ввёл в заблуждение Шамарпу. Другими словами, повторяю то, на чём уже акцентировал внимание раньше -- то или иное отношение других Ринпоче к данному вопросу вторично относительно решающего мнения учителя Оле, ЕС Кармапы XVI. Учитель Оле называл его Ламой, или это только Оле так всем говорит?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

P.S. 


> Без бумажек - мы букашки?


Согласитесь, просто верить на слово человеку с таким отношением к методам (в т. ч. данным его Ваджрным Учителем), такими морально-этическими качествами и таким прошлым -- не серьёзный аргумент.

----------


## PampKin Head

> До было 12 малых и 12 больших испытаний. После было все остальное.


Могу ошибаться, но испытания сопровождались последующей выдачей конкретных учений (обычно сроком на год), в течение которого Тилопа пребывал в созерцании, а Наропа практиковал.

Надо перечитать намтар.

P.S. Таки прав... Все основные темы  были *до* удара тапком!




> Наропа практиковал это учение в течении года. Однажды они пришли к реке и Наропа попросил дополнительных наставлений. И он получил последние инструкции. *Тилопа взял его туфлю и ударил ею Наропу по голове, сказав, что учить больше нечему*. "Последнее освобождение в твоем собственном сознании".
> 
> *В этот момент последние затемнения растворились в сознании Наропы. Наропа осознал Махамудру. 12 лет Наропа провел с Тилопой, получая и практикуя его наставления, которые являлись методами, помогшими ему преодолеть все трудности. В течение этого времени он преодолел 12 основных препятствий и достиг состояния, из которого не было возврата в Сансару. То, что в течение одной жизни Наропа смог достичь полного Просветления, произошло потому, что он был в состоянии без всяких сомнений следовать за Тилопой. Это пример пути Ваджраяны.* Если лама является квалифиицированным учителем, а ученик дисциплинированным, то создаются условия для достижения просветления в течение одной жизни.
> 
> Наропа провел следующие 3 года вместе с Тилопой, который обучал его йоге в различных ситуациях. После этого Наропа остался в Пулахари на 21 год. В течинии этого времени он обучал учеников. В 85 лет он ушел в чистую страну дакинь.


ЭМАХО! Сравните выделенный выше текст с  http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...32&postcount=1

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Каждый раз Наропа просил о поучениях, затем следовало испытание, после этого Тилопа исцелял ученика, давал поучения, тот практиковал год, и цикл продолжался. Битие порождает сознание  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Что значит не дал звания ламы, есть такое звание. И вообще основывать центры не будучи ламой от Копенгагена до Токио возможно


Вполне возможно - центры основывались от имени Кармапы, и для того, чтобы Кармапа с другими ламами туда приезжал. Например, едва успев сделать нёндро, Оле уже поехал в Данию основывать копенгагенский центр. И звания ламы у него на протяжении 70-х годов не было, из-за чего под вопросом было признание всей его миссионерской деятельности. Об этом прямо пишется в той же книге "Верхом на тигре". И когда уже после смерти Кармапы встал вопрос: а что же дальше с этими центрами? - Шамарпа придумал обтекаемую формулировку "буддийский мастер, несущий благословение линии". Именно потому, что официально признать ламой Карма Кагью человека, не прошедшего даже 3-летнего ретрита, он не имел права.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Вполне возможно - центры основывались от имени Кармапы, и для того, чтобы Кармапа с другими ламами туда приезжал. Например, едва успев сделать нёндро, Оле уже поехал в Данию основывать копенгагенский центр. И звания ламы у него на протяжении 70-х годов не было, из-за чего под вопросом было признание всей его миссионерской деятельности. Об этом прямо пишется в той же книге "Верхом на тигре". И когда уже после смерти Кармапы встал вопрос: а что же дальше с этими центрами? - Шамарпа придумал обтекаемую формулировку "буддийский мастер, несущий благословение линии". Именно потому, что официально признать ламой Карма Кагью человека, не прошедшего даже 3-летнего ретрита, он не имел права.


Насколько я знаю, Шамарпа придумал формулировку "Буддийский Мастер", из уважения к Калу Ринпоче, который очень настаивал на 3-летних ретритах. Фактически, Оле, конечно является Ламой - он дал Прибежище такому кол-ву людей как все остальные Ламы Кагью вместе взятые. А то, что вы называете "миссионерской деятельностью" - настоящая активность Бодхисаттвы на благо всех живых существ. Тысячи людей, благодаря Оле, приняли прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, и делают нендро, Оле работает по 20 часов в сутки, и это очень вдохновляющий пример всем нам.

----------


## GROM

Кстати Оле и сам признаёт ,что он не является таким ламой как тибетцы,он говорит что то вроде,"мы оставляем тибетцам ту работу,которую лушче них никто не делает,т.е. исполнение передач текстов и посвящений".
Как мне кажется,Оле "подкупает" общественность тем что является психологом людей заинтересовавшихся тибетским буддизмом.Он европеец,вырос в близкой культурной среде,знает как тут живут,какие проблемы у людей занимающихся практикой.
Европейцам присуща привязанность к своим интеллектуальным конструкциям,они очень увлечены и даже любуются своими размышлениями и сомнениями.А тибетские ламы предельно лаконичны,и не склонны "жевать" выдумки своих учеников долгое время.
Оле однако чувствует себя очень комфортно именно в неканонической работе,и напротив "зависает" если к нему обратиться с "традиционным" вопросом.
Что бы совсем не уйти от темы в оффтопик,и справедливости ради,следует отметить,что Оле Нидалу наверное как никому другому удаётся вдохновлять людей на выполнение предварительной практики.
Очень часто практикующие нендро (наверное 1-й раз) относятся к этому как дети вынужденные кушать суп,прежде чем получат сладкое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Фактически, Оле, конечно является Ламой - он дал Прибежище такому кол-ву людей как все остальные Ламы Кагью вместе взятые. А то, что вы называете "миссионерской деятельностью" - настоящая активность Бодхисаттвы на благо всех живых существ. Тысячи людей, благодаря Оле, приняли прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, и делают нендро, Оле работает по 20 часов в сутки, и это очень вдохновляющий пример всем нам.


Это цитата с сайта?  :Wink: 
Количество ещё не значит качество. Шри Чинмой тоже "давал прибежище" куче людей, что вовсе не делает его Ламой. Лама даёт Прибежище, но Ламой становятся до этого, а не потому, что человек даёт Прибежище и является популярным миссионером.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Это цитата с сайта? 
> Количество ещё не значит качество. Шри Чинмой тоже "давал прибежище" куче людей, что вовсе не делает его Ламой. Лама даёт Прибежище, но Ламой становятся до этого, а не потому, что человек даёт Прибежище и является популярным миссионером.


С какого сайта? Это мои слова. Если не верите, укажите мне этот сайт. При чем тут Шри Чинмой? А давать Прибежище и учить Дхарме Ламу Оле уполномочил ЕС Кармапа 16. Оле строго следует указаниям 16 Кармапы, а он был прекрасно осведомлен об активности Оле.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Извините, это не Ваши слова, с незначительными изменениями эти фразы пересказываются с услышанного ребятами в центрах, как "Отче Наш"  :Smilie:  Это называется "групповой конформизм", но тут не об этом.
Поехали по кругу. ЕС Кармапа XVI назвал Оле Нидала Ламой?
Оле вдохновляет людей делать Нёндро, но при этом многие искусные средства подвергаются кардинальному произвольному редактированию (переписанные четыре мысли, изменения текстов, странствующие учителя со слов Оле говорят что в простираниях можно принимать Прибежище не в Благородной Сангхе, а в "друзьях на пути", "игрушечное Дерево Прибежища" и т. п.) -- и где же за 35 лет таких практик среди тысяч учеников Оле равные или превзошедшие его реализацию, которой он сам достиг всего за 3 года правильной практики?

----------


## Налджорпа

> Извините, это не Ваши слова, с незначительными изменениями эти фразы пересказываются с услышанного ребятами в центрах, как "Отче Наш"  Это называется "групповой конформизм", но тут не об этом.
> Поехали по кругу. ЕС Кармапа XVI назвал Оле Нидала Ламой?
> Оле вдохновляет людей делать Нёндро, но при этом многие искусные средства подвергаются кардинальному произвольному редактированию (переписанные четыре мысли, изменения текстов, странствующие учителя со слов Оле говорят что в простираниях можно принимать Прибежище не в Благородной Сангхе, а в "друзьях на пути", "игрушечное Дерево Прибежища" и т. п.) -- и где же за 35 лет таких практик среди тысяч учеников Оле равные или превзошедшие его реализацию, которой он сам достиг всего за 3 года правильной практики?



Извините, но это мои слова. Вы, насколько я понимаю новичок в буддизме, а я принял Прибежище 13 лет назад, и всегда говорю своими словами. Хотя конечно большинство учеников Оле сказали бы нечто подобное. Среди учеников Оле много потрясающих людей, которые много достигли в практике. А насчет изменений в текстах - Оле всегда советуется с Шамарпой, а иногда даже более традиционен чем он. Например, я слышал, что Шамарпа хотел ввести для западных людей вариант "быстрого Нендро", где практики выполнялись бы только по 10 тыс. повторений, однако Оле настоял, что это пока преждевременно.

----------


## GROM

> Например, я слышал, что Шамарпа хотел ввести для западных людей вариант "быстрого Нендро", где практики выполнялись бы только по 10 тыс. повторений, однако Оле настоял, что это пока преждевременно.


Вот это да! :Big Grin:  
А вы можете как то подтвердить эти слухи?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Извините, это не Ваши слова, с незначительными изменениями эти фразы пересказываются с услышанного ребятами в центрах, как "Отче Наш"  Это называется "групповой конформизм", но тут не об этом.
> Поехали по кругу. ЕС Кармапа XVI назвал Оле Нидала Ламой?


Все пропало! У Шамарпы нет справки от 16-го, в котором подтверждался бы его титул и статус ламы. У 17-го нет справки от Шамарпы. Наропа не получал справку от Тилопы, Марпа остался без справки с подписью Наропы и т.д. Караул, Линия Кагью - нелегитимна!




> Оле вдохновляет людей делать Нёндро, но при этом многие искусные средства подвергаются кардинальному произвольному редактированию (переписанные четыре мысли, изменения текстов, странствующие учителя со слов Оле говорят что в простираниях можно принимать Прибежище не в Благородной Сангхе, а в "друзьях на пути", "игрушечное Дерево Прибежища" и т. п.) --


Обычный пересказ уже ставшего стандартным "компромата", почерпнутого на разных форумах, на которых вы успели отметиться. Труды очернителей не пропали даром. 

Похоже, что ни одну книгу с наставлениями Оле по практикам нендро, вы пока не открывали. Ибо если бы удосужились открыть, то увидели бы в ком там на самом деле принимается Прибежище, в какой Сангхе.




> и где же за 35 лет таких практик среди тысяч учеников Оле равные или превзошедшие его реализацию, которой он сам достиг всего за 3 года правильной практики?


Дешевый приемчик, впрочем, и это тоже - не ваше изобретение. Дайте нам статистику по реализованным в других школах и под-школах тибетского буддизма за последние 35 лет, чтобы было с чем сравнивать. До какого абсурда можно дойти! 

Дар Дхармы бесценен сам по себе и приносит вневременную пользу, вне зависимости от того когда проявятся зримые результаты.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Давайте всё-таки *о нёндро*, пока не пришлось переносить весь оффтопик в новую тему. *Это предупреждение!* Тем более что здесь такой теме хода не дадут.

Спор об Оле Нидале, его квалификации и рекомендациях бессмысленный, потому что тут вопрос веры, а не рационального убеждения. У одних одни источники и логика, у других другие. Кто-то предпочитает безоговорочно верить Нидалу, а кто-то - *не* верить. Время и карма расставят всё по местам и покажут, кто был прав, а устраивать расследования в интернете бесполезно. Никто никого не убедит.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Фактически, Оле, конечно является Ламой - он дал Прибежище такому кол-ву людей как все остальные Ламы Кагью вместе взятые.


Вот пример совершенно дивной логики для последователя Ваджраяны и школы Карма Кагью... Ну о чём можно спорить на таком уровне?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Например, я слышал, что Шамарпа хотел ввести для западных людей вариант "быстрого Нендро", где практики выполнялись бы только по 10 тыс. повторений, однако Оле настоял, что это пока преждевременно.


Странно, Вы 13 лет в буддизме, а я "новичёк", но Вы не знаете, а я знаю, что такое "Тулку Нёндро"  :Wink:  Без подкола -- то, что Вы пишите, называется "слышал звон, да не знаю где он". Сейчас, как Вы это назвали "быстрое Нёндро" (по 11 111 Простираний, Ваджрадхары, Мандалы и Гуру Йоги) будут делать в качестве постоянной индивидуальной практики путешествующие учителя, так сказать для "свежести" опыта. Не знаю, предложил ли это Шамарпа, но Оле ввёл. Изначально же Тулку Нёндро делают перерожденцы, которые уже не счесть сколько раз реализовали предварительные практики в прошлых воплощениях.

----------


## GROM

> Странно, Вы 13 лет в буддизме, а я "новичёк", но Вы не знаете, а я знаю, что такое "Тулку Нёндро"  Без подкола -- то, что Вы пишите, называется "слышал звон, да не знаю где он". Сейчас, как Вы это назвали "быстрое Нёндро" (по 11 111 Простираний, Ваджрадхары, Мандалы и Гуру Йоги) будут делать в качестве постоянной индивидуальной практики путешествующие учителя, так сказать для "свежести" опыта. Не знаю, предложил ли это Шамарпа, но Оле ввёл. Изначально же Тулку Нёндро делают перерожденцы, которые уже не счесть сколько раз реализовали предварительные практики в прошлых воплощениях.


Если я не ошибаюсь,то подобный вид нендро применяется всё равно после завершения формального цикла.Т.е. стотысячного.
И подобная практика нёндро применялась если адепт приступал к выполнению другого цикла.
Например:некто выполнил предварительные практики в стиле другпа-кагью,и желает практиковать Три Корня из скажем Лончен Нинтиг,тогда он и выполняет по 11 тыс + к уже сделанным своим 100тыс. в другпа.
Но и эта форма не является распостранённым явлением,просто так делают,но не все и не всегда.
Разговор об этом происходил в 1999 году,поэтому я могу чего то напутать,или забыть.

----------


## Гьялцен

Я читал в одном из журналов "Мир кагью", что Шамар Ринпоче предлагал Оле использовать не "Тулку нендро", а текст нендро 8-го Кармапы,видимо  более короткого по сравнению с текстом 9-го Кармапы, который делается в центрах Оле. Так что речь шла не о количестве повторений, а о разных текстах нендро.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Кстати, господа, никто не прикидывал, во сколько примерно обойдутся "расходные материалы", если делать Подношение Мандалы аффинированным серебром (в порошке)?

----------


## Налджорпа

> Я читал в одном из журналов "Мир кагью", что Шамар Ринпоче предлагал Оле использовать не "Тулку нендро", а текст нендро 8-го Кармапы,видимо  более короткого по сравнению с текстом 9-го Кармапы, который делается в центрах Оле. Так что речь шла не о количестве повторений, а о разных текстах нендро.


Да, я имел ввиду не "Тулку-нендро", а информацию о том, что Шамарпа хотел ввести в наших Центрах Нендро от 8 Кармапы, вместо Нендро от 9 Кармапы, которое используется сейчас, но Оле пока попросил повременить с этим.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Разве в Нёндро VIII Кармапы практики выполняются по 10 тыс. раз?

----------


## Legba

> Кстати, господа, никто не прикидывал, во сколько примерно обойдутся "расходные материалы", если делать Подношение Мандалы аффинированным серебром (в порошке)?


Это смотря сколько потеряется по дороге... :Big Grin:  
Если хочется более драгоценных субстанций чем рис, советую использовать полудрагоценные (или просто поделочные) камешки -  сердолик и т.п. Можно себе позволить  - и куда удобнее (рис имеет тенденцию валяться по всей квартире, несмотря ни на какие ухищрения).

А не по теме....
Что-то много споров по теме - "лама" - "не лама". Есть разные понятия, связанные с этим словом. В Бурятии так частенько называют любого человека в монашеских (или похожих) одеждах. В некоторых школах Кагью и Нингма - так принято именовать того, кто прошел определенный ритрит (3, 7. 12 лет). Тем не менее, "лама" - это, в первую очередь, перевод слова "гуру". Считает ли кто-то кого-либо своим Гуру - вопрос сугубо индивидуальный. Никакие "ксивы", уровень образования, социальные достижения и прочее тут роли не играют. Как говорится, "кому и Пилот Баба - Гуру". :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

На счет 10 000 повторений нендро. Некоторые учителя так иногда и передают. К примеру, Мингьюр Ринпоче проводит на западе курсы по Махамудре, так там предлагается сделать 10 000 нендро, учитывая, что многим сложно сделать 100 000.

----------


## Налджорпа

> На счет 10 000 повторений нендро. Некоторые учителя так иногда и передают. К примеру, Мингьюр Ринпоче проводит на западе курсы по Махамудре, так там предлагается сделать 10 000 нендро, учитывая, что многим сложно сделать 100 000.


Да, Шамар Ринпоче и хотел ввести этот вариант, дескать занятым и загруженным людям Запада, достаточно по 10000 раз сделать, но Лама Оле настаивает делать традиционные 111111

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> *Так что речь шла не о количестве повторений, а о разных текстах нендро.*
> 
> 
> Да, я имел ввиду не "Тулку-нендро", а информацию о том, что Шамарпа хотел ввести в наших Центрах Нендро от 8 Кармапы, вместо Нендро от 9 Кармапы, которое используется сейчас, но Оле пока попросил повременить с этим.





> Мингьюр Ринпоче проводит на западе курсы по Махамудре, так там *предлагается сделать 10 000 нендро, учитывая, что многим сложно сделать 100 000.*
> 
> 
> Да, Шамар Ринпоче и хотел ввести этот вариант, дескать занятым и загруженным людям Запада, достаточно по 10000 раз сделать, но Лама Оле настаивает делать традиционные 111111


Ув. Налджорпа, таки определитесь, что Вы имели ввиду -- что Шамарпа предлагал Нёндро VIII Кармапы (другой текст) или Тулку Нёндро (другое кол-во повторений)? А то возникает впечатление, что Вы по ходу додумываете  :Wink:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> На счет 10 000 повторений нендро. Некоторые учителя так иногда и передают. К примеру, Мингьюр Ринпоче проводит на западе курсы по Махамудре, так там предлагается сделать 10 000 нендро, учитывая, что многим сложно сделать 100 000.


Скажите, Мингьюр Ринпоче предлагает делать 10 000 во время курса, когда Лама видит практику ученика и его реализацию; или в "автономном режиме", т. е. самостоятельно, когда рядом нет Ламы?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Скажите, Мингьюр Ринпоче предлагает делать 10 000 во время курса, когда Лама видит практику ученика и его реализацию; или в "автономном режиме", т. е. самостоятельно, когда рядом нет Ламы?


Я в этом курсе участия не принимал, но, насколько я понял, все выглядит так - Ринпоче приезжает, дает объяснения, лунги, ванги, все что нужно, потом каждый делает сам. Те, кто закончил - переходят на следующую стадию курса, где даются гуру йоги. Возможно (и скорее всего), после окончания этого нендро Ринпоче говорит, кому дальше делать гуру-йоги, но я не уверен.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Разве в Нёндро VIII Кармапы практики выполняются по 10 тыс. раз?


Вообще раньше не было фиксированного числа для повторения практик нендро, где-то в 19-м веке только возник стандарт -100 тыс. повторений. Это один из пут.учителей говорил, возможно я еще где-то читал.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Систему практик Нёндро дал Пхамо Другпа, ученик Гампопы. А кто именно и когда ввёл "норматив" 111111 раз?

----------


## GROM

> Вообще раньше не было фиксированного числа для повторения практик нендро, где-то в 19-м веке только возник стандарт -100 тыс. повторений. Это один из пут.учителей говорил, возможно я еще где-то читал.


Если слегка подправить направление "путешествующего учителя "в правильную сторону,то можно вспомнить например терма Джигме Лингпы Лонгчен Нинтиг ,там есть цикл повторений - 100 тыс.И век был отнюдь не 19-й,а 18-й.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Нёндро IX Кармапы изначально делается по 111 111 раз каждой практики. Это намного раньше 19-го века.

----------


## Гьялцен

Я не думаю что изначально было 111.тыс. Во-первых, в самом тексте 9-го Кармапы никаких  чисел нет. А во-вторых, мистические "единицы"- это не более чем прибавка к круглым 100 тысячам. И один учитель скажет делать добавку 11 111, в то время как другой- 30 000, а третий скажет что достаточно 100 000 без добавки. Причем это могут быть учителя из одного монастыря ( таков мой опыт).
Кроме того, в том же тексте 9-го Кармапы могут быть четыре цикла повторений (поклоны, Дордже Семпа, мандала, гуру-йога), а может быть и пять циклов, когда добавляются 100 тыс. молитв Прибежища к 100 тысячам поклонов.

----------


## Викарий

А сколько времени отводится на нендро в традиционном 3-х летнем ритрите?
как-то слышал, что 5 месяцев, но мне это кажется не совсем реальным. Если кто знает подскажите. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Если в ритрите, с перерывами только на еду, сон etc., вполне реально.

----------


## Викарий

Сколько в таком случае надо делать простираний в день, 100 слоговой и тд. Конечно можно увеличить количество но будет страдать качество. Я как то пытался подсчитать, у меня вышло в лучшем случаее 9 месяцев, дарение мандалы и гуру-йогу не делал, не могу точно сказать сколько на них требуется времени, но тексты там длинные.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Не факт, что от увеличения количества (хотя конечно, всему есть разумные пределы) пострадает качество. Всё зависит от самого практикующего. И, разумеется, если практика происходит в присутствии Ламы, это тоже многое значит. Я сам не проводил расчётов, но если всё время отдавать практике -- думаю, в ритрите за 5 месяцев вполне реальный срок.
Кстати, про того же Оле говорят, что Нёндро он сделал вообще за 3 месяца. А про двух его учеников, не помню имён, муж и жена, говорят, что путём однодневных "ритритов выходного дня" в дополнение к ежедневной практике Нёндро жена управилась за год, муж за полтора.

P.S. Кстати, большая часть "путешествующих учителей" из АП ещё не закончили Нёндро. На Украине ни один учитель ещё не закончил Нёндро. Это к теме о "вдохновляющей активности" Оле.
За то Ульриха Крага, который учился медитировать у самого Шамарпы, и который действительно хорошо учил медитировать, Оле "отменил" как учителя -- мол, "усложняет". Вот так и живём, да...

----------


## Викарий

По поводу 3-х месяцев, Оле мог в лучшем случае сделать простирания. Один практикующий, который проходил ретрит в Самье Линге в Шотландии
Во время ретрита мой день разделен на четыре периода; до завтрака, после завтрака, после обеда и после ужина. Каждый период занимает около полутора часов, отведенных на практику. В течение ретрита обычно становятся очевидны те стереотипы, которые движут тобой в ежедневной жизни. Когда человек уходит в ретрит, посвящая себя на некоторое время духовным занятиям, он не становится другим Все, что есть в нем, только ярче проявляется, и с этим необходимо работать. Во мне, как я уже упоминал, силен дух соревнования. Эта идея проистекает из то; культурной среды, где я вырос. В Америке это везде -в школе, в спорте и в бизнесе. Во время ретрита вначале это меня сильно отвлекало. Я все время отслеживал, в течение какого времени я способен сделать ст простираний, и в следующий раз старался сделать и хоть на минуту быстрее, Я также кропотливо отслеживал, сколько простираний я делаю в день, старая., на следующий день побить свой собственный реког: Закончилось это тем, что мои колени, плечи и заг,-стья возопили: «Хватит!» В течение следующей неде.г i я страдал от боли во всем теле и вообще не был сп.: бен делать простирания. Этот опыт  показал мне, что необходимо искать  середину. Я обнаружил, что 800 простираний в день — это мой уровень, и  я придерживаюсь его, то он благотврно сказывается на моем сознании.   Есели я делаю больше, то страдаю. Некоторые люди делают две тысячи простираний в день, некоторые еще больше.   Я слышал,   что лама  Еше  во  время   ритрита делал ежедневно по три-четыре  тысячи простираний. Но в ретрите, так  как и в жизни, необходимо найти   свой уровень, и это вопрос развития в себе чувства умеренности и терпения.
А ученики Нидала их завут Пит и Майка сделали за 2 и 2,5 года в все недро, они сами оправергли эту версию по поводу 1 и 1,5 года.
И мне интересно сколько примерно отводится времени для среднестатистического человека во время ретрита на нендро.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Если всё так, как Вы пишете, то выходит, что некоторые наши странствующие учителя, не закончившие Нёндро, ещё и недостоверную информацию распространяют.
Вся беда в отсутствии у многих людей, которых Оле посылает учить, хотя-бы какого-то буддийского образования, достаточного уровня реализации и элементарного владения информацией о ситуации в КК. Нет никакого хотя бы минимального формального комплекса критериев отбора, единственный посыл -- "надо упрощать". Вчера от одного слышал, что Гелугпа якобы не Ваджраяна. Другой говорил, что "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" Гампопы нам читать вообще не надо, ну разве что когда Нёндро закончим, не раньше; а по хорошему если -- то вообще не надо изучать Дхарму и читать старые тексты, достаточно книг Оле и статей из журналов. До упрощаемся мы так неизвестно до чего...
Дамы и господа Кагью, таки пора уже нормальных компетентных Лам приглашать, ну хотя бы выпускников Киби, хотя бы с каким-то именно буддийским образованием. Предлагаю всем заинтересованным в качестве поучений поднимать этот вопрос в центрах, пора уже, однозначно.

----------


## Викарий

По поводу образования странствующих учителей это отдельный разговор. Один австрийский учитель сказал что практика простирания и принятие прибежища относится к уровню Аннутора -йога тантры. Руки скрещены у Ваджрадхары по типу в тайном союзе значит Аннутара-йога. Пит и Майка на вопрос в чем отличие методик Дзогчена и Махамудры, начали объяснять, что в в Нигме все 4 практики нендро вместе делаются а в Кагью по отдельности.

----------


## Ирина

////Любопытно...
Вот Дима тут обмолвился, что мало кто нендро сделал.
Хотелось бы узнать, так ли это.
Примечание: в силу разницы традиций, я предлагаю условно назвать "нендро" 4 практики (Прибежище, Ваджрасаттва, Подношение Мандалы, Гуру Йога), выполненные по 100000 раз. У кого есть в нендро Чод, Пхова или Цаца отвечают все-таки по стандартному списку.////

Напоминаю тему модераторам и участникам. Может быть вернетесь к ней? :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Напоминаю тему модераторам и участникам. Может быть вернетесь к ней?


А разве речь идёт не о Нёндро? Что не так?

----------


## Вова Л.

*Викарий*

По поводу нендро в ретрите. Везде по-разному. В Германии в Хальшайде (под руководством Трангу Ринпоче) на нендро отведено 9 месяцев. В Ле Босте (Франция) на нендро дают около года (хотя у них немного по-другому организовано и фактически програма трехлетнего ритрита разделена на три трехлетних ретрита + дополнительный ритрит по 6 йогам Наропы). В Азии, вроде, делают действительно чуть ли не за 5 месяцев. К примеру, один лама из Непала (из Бенчен-линга) говорил мне, что на простирания у них уходит около трех месяцев (делают по две-три тысячи в день). Насколько я понял из его слов - это нормальное колличество для большинства монахов там.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Дамы и господа Кагью, таки пора уже нормальных компетентных Лам приглашать, ну хотя бы выпускников Киби, хотя бы с каким-то именно буддийским образованием. Предлагаю всем заинтересованным в качестве поучений поднимать этот вопрос в центрах, пора уже, однозначно.


Мне говорила девушка из АП, что в европейских центрах Оле бывают регулярно традиционные ламы, в том числе выпускники французских монастырей- ламы-европейцы, и дают среди прочего тантрические посвящения . И не только в Германии- Франции, но и в Словакии, Польше и т.д. В Россию же такие ламы видимо не приглашаются.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мне говорила девушка из АП, что в европейских центрах Оле бывают регулярно традиционные ламы, в том числе выпускники французских монастырей- ламы-европейцы


Вот уж не сказал бы. Люди из АП, как по мне очень обособлено держаться и в том числе, как ни странно от тех, кто закончил ритриты во Франции. Простой пример - в городе в Германии, где я раньше жил было три центра КК - один Ургьен Тринлея и два Тхае Дордже (Оле и Шамапры). Причем в центре Шамарпы был довльно опытный человек - сделал трехлетний ритирит у Гендюна Ринпоче, потом шесть лет жил как монах, получил титул ламы. Так вот никто из центра Оле не ходил к нему (один человек, правда, ходил и туда и туда). Причем этот лама совершенно нормально относился к Оле к его центрам. Вот и получается - люди из центра АП приглашали путешествующих учителей, основная заслуга которых сводилась к тому, что они поезидили месяц с Оле по Америке, оплачивали им дорогу вместо того, чтобы пойти и на соседнией улице получить лунг, или объяснения (по тому же нендро) от признанного ламы. Логики их я никогда не понимал - центр от того же Кармапы - почему бы не сходить? Вся их логика, как я понял, сводилась к "куда там ему до Оле"...

Не знаю, может в Польше, или где-то еще как-то по-другому обстоит дело (хотя сомневаюсь), но в Германии я ни разу не слышал, чтобы кто-то, закончивший ритрит во Франции приезжал в АП. Традиционные ламы - это там тоже большая редкость.

----------


## GROM

> P.S. Кстати, большая часть "путешествующих учителей" из АП ещё не закончили Нёндро. На Украине ни один учитель ещё не закончил Нёндро. Это к теме о "вдохновляющей активности" Оле.
> За то Ульриха Крага, который учился медитировать у самого Шамарпы, и который действительно хорошо учил медитировать, Оле "отменил" как учителя -- мол, "усложняет". Вот так и живём, да...


Не знаю что и сказать :Smilie:  
Хочется конечно наговорить всего что наболело,но неправильно это будет.
Возможно просто эффект контраста,т.е. люди которые в АП сделали нёндро они как бы ценнее чем обычные буддисты выполнившие тот же цикл :Big Grin:  
Закончивших я видел,как минимум одного!Однако "ПУ" он так и не стал(наверное всё таки нёндро повлияло))
"ПУ" одного я знаю...дальше мне лучше молчать.
(но в музыке это бы выглядело так:преподаватель который не может отличить ноту ДО от ноты ЛЯ,рассуждающий о новом взгляде на  сольфеджио)

----------


## Налджорпа

Товарищи участники форума, почему почти любая тема сводится у вас к наезду на АП и Ламу Оле? Чего он вам покоя не дает? Занимайтесь своим делом, следуйте своим учителям. Перед кем вы тут стараетесь выступить?Большинство учеников Оле принципиально на этот форум не заходят из-за постоянной критики здесь их Ламы. Думаю, что тоже больше не буду здесь учавствовать, желаю всем вам заниматься практикой а не тратить драгоценное человеческое рождение на пустую болтовню.

----------


## Yeshe

И то правда. Лучше бы делали свое нёндро...  :Frown:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Возможно просто эффект контраста,т.е. люди которые в АП сделали нёндро они как бы ценнее чем обычные буддисты выполнившие тот же цикл


Принципиально неправильно заниматься сравнением результатов практики в разных буддийских общинах. Оле Нидал делает акцент на нендро для своих учеников, но ведь для своих же, а не для вообще всех! Между прочим, у гелугпинских Учителей в России тоже есть такая тема: пока нендро человек не сделал, не углубляться в наствлениях по ритуальной активности, несмотря на наличие ванга и ежедневной практики. Сравнение школ и их методов в основе своей бессмысленно, поговорка "все познается в сравнении " в отношении практики методов Дхармы не состоятельна, потому что разные линии передачи Учения не являются "объектами", вещами или предметами, которые можно собрать в одном месте, препарировать, анализировать и сравнивать якобы объективно. Нет таких объектов, нет такого места :Smilie: .  Все "настройки" в каждом потоке ума индивидуальны. Объективация Дхармы - действие Мары, Сына небожителя (об этом говорит не только мой Учитель, но и, возможно, более известный большинству  Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче).

----------


## GROM

> Возможно просто эффект контраста,т.е. люди которые в АП сделали нёндро они как бы ценнее чем обычные буддисты выполнившие тот же цикл


2 Нандзед Дордже: возможно это была не шутка  :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Товарищи участники форума, почему почти любая тема сводится у вас к наезду на АП и Ламу Оле?


Ответ: IMHO, из-за профанации методов и Дхармы, из-за дискредитации Кагьюпа; ну и ещё из-за разжигания межрелигиозной розни и высказываний расистского толка. Судя из реального, это основные проблемы, которые обращают на себя внимание людей и вызывают негативные отзывы.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

"Отколе ни возьмись, навстречу Моська им.
Увидевши Слона, ну на него метаться,
И лаять, и визжать, и рваться;
Ну так и лезет в драку с ним.
«Соседка, перестань срамиться, —
Ей Шавка говорит, — тебе ль с Слоном возиться?
Смотри, уж ты хрипишь, а он себе идёт вперёд
И лаю твоего совсем не примечает. —

«Эх, эх! — ей Моська отвечает, —
Вот то-то мне и духу придает,
Что я, совсем без драки,
Могу попасть в большие забияки.
Пускай же говорят собаки:
«Ай, Моська! знать, она сильна,
Что лает на Слона!»

Иван Крылов.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Вам есть что сказать предметно и по существу, или нет слов, одни эмоции? Если возразить нечего, не упускайте возможности помолчать, О.К?  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

а может кто-нибудь подробно объяснить, что в себя включает практика Нёндро?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

http://www.gyer.ru/index.php?id=15
http://geshela.ru/books/48.rar
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нёндро

----------


## Налджорпа

«Ай, Моська! знать, она сильна,
Что лает на Слона!»

Это прямо про Карма Дордже сказано  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Налджопа, Вы поражаете меня своим остроумием не меньше, чем слабоумием  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Господа, давайте, действительно, ближе к теме. А то эту могу закрыть и я, не только модераторы. Я понимаю, что вопрос животрепещущий, но стиль общения опасно приближается к dharma.org.ru Если очень хочется выяснить, кто д'Артаньян, кто в белом фраке, кто слон и т.д. - лучше сделать это там.
Там для этого отдельный раздел, а в разделе том - отдельная тема для АП и ОН, аж на 44 страницы.
Мне вот, лично, было бы интереснее послушать соображения относительно практики недро тех направлений ТБ, в которых она столь яростно не акцентируется - что нам скажут Гелуг, Нингма, Сакья? Вот к примеру, делает ли кто-нибудь из гелукпинцев 100000 ца-ца?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Нёндро нигде "яростно" не акцентируется, но во всех четырёх школах подготовительным практикам уделяется очень большое внимание -- это ведь не формальность, но подготовка тела, речи и ума к медитации, собственно к Тантре. Нёндро подготавливает тело, речь и ум, даёт способность медитировать.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Способность медитировать есть у всех, у кого-то больше, у кого-то меньше  :Smilie: 
Нендро тут вообще ни при чем. Иначе, где был бы весь Чань с Тхеравадой?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Чань с Тхервадой не используют тех методов, подготовкой к которым является Нёндро. Эти методы -- буддийская Тантра -- по ряду причин требуют определённой предварительной подготовки.

P.S. На всякий случай, уточню, что речь идёт о буддийском понимании Тантры, с акцентом на трансформацию всего в Пробуждение, что без предварительной подготовки сопряжено с определёнными рисками для физического и психического здоровья; а не о том, как понимают Тантру на вечеринках свингеров  :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (19.10.2013)

----------


## Гьялцен

Кстати, в чань говорят, что если у индивида не хватает способностей к чаньской медитации, то полезней заняться повторением имен Будды, например нембуцу.

----------


## Роман К

> Да, Шамар Ринпоче и хотел ввести этот вариант, дескать занятым и загруженным людям Запада, достаточно по 10000 раз сделать, но Лама Оле настаивает делать традиционные 111111


 Правильно настаивает, у нас и так тенеденция все упрощать и ускорять... На то оно и Нендро чтобы его хотя бы раз сделать полностью... 10000 это слишком мелко, после 50000 только и начинаешь понимать что происходит, и то не полностью...

----------


## Sojj

Буду грязно некропостить.

Уважаемые практики, подскажите пожалуйста - а есть сейчас на нашем чудесном Шарике места, куда можно целенаправленно поехать и выполнить ретрит по нёндро? В первую очередь интересует нингмапинские школы, но разницы особой нет.
Соответственно, поделитесь информацией - где можно провести такой личный ретрит (страна, город), под чьим руководством, сколько это будет стоить и есть ли определенный период времени, на который отводится выполнение всего нёндро или это зависит от личности конкретного ученика, а само выполнение можно растянуть на пару жизней?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Делал простирания в Непале в деревне Долу (Dollo) под Парпингом (Pharping) в маленьком ретритном центре бутанского молодого Дуджома Ринпоче. Для простираний открывали гомпу. Гомпа маленька традиции Дуджом Терсар. Народу было мало, чаще всего простирался один. Место в лесу тихое, на бугре, на который ещё нужно забираться минут так 20. Монастырские комнаты во дворе сдавали по 4000 непали рупий за месяц (1600 руб.). Удобства: кровать, комната с солнечным душем и туалетом. Столовой не было, я составлял список продуктов и отдавал его молодому человеку по имени Пушкар, он присматривал за гомпой и помогал нам. За принос еды давал 100 рупий (40 руб). Готовил сам, непальская еда часто острая сильно. Есть там двухэтажные домики, но дороже, цену не помню. Русские йоги были. Учителей там не было, за исключением старого ламы шерпа.
Фотки не делал. В интернете вот только это нашёл, гомпа там вдалеке за деревьями: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jurekschreiner/5158563025/

----------

Alex (17.10.2013), Atmo Kamal (17.10.2013), Pema Sonam (17.10.2013), Sadhak (16.10.2013), Tong Po (17.10.2013), Германн (18.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Далее Индия. Озеро Ревалсар (Цо Пема), штат Химачал Прадеш. Нингмапа гомпа Дуджом Терсар традиции, во дворе общага. Двухместка в общаге 100 рупий (52 рубля) в день, одноместка (их мало) - 50 рупий. Душ, туалет общий. Простирался в правой стороне гомпы (там на стене было изображение Гуру Ринпоче, а справа древо прибежища), т.к. по центру ходят туристы. Еда в ресторанах, индийский и тибетский фаст-фуд (max 70 рупий), ресторанчик для белых от 100 рупий и выше. Ежедневно в гомпе идут пуджи, так что между ними удавалось выкроить 4 часа, т.е. 2 сессии по 2 часа, утром с 9-00 до 12-00 и вечером с 17-00 до 19-00.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickr_...7624017571403/
http://scriptures.ru/india/himachal/...ar/indexen.htm

----------

Alex (17.10.2013), Atmo Kamal (17.10.2013), Sadhak (16.10.2013), Tong Po (17.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

В Ладакхе, в деревне Шакти (Сакти), есть Так Тог гомпа. С пещерой Гуру Ринпоче. Я нашёл там разваленную монашескую хижину недалеко от гомпы и решил в ней ночевать. Потом смотритель монастыря меня обнаружил, посмотрел как я живу и сказал пойдём, будешь в моей комнате жить. Готовили еду вместе или по-очереди. Денег лама не спрашивал, я сам подсчитал и расплатился за жильё. 15 дней там практиковал. Хорошее место. Гималаи, высота 4000. Сначало было трудно дышать. В селе есть маленький магазинчик с едой в пёстрых упаковках.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...82%D1%83%D0%BA  (гомпа справа на большом холме - это Дрикунг Кагью гомпа в этом же селе)
В Дрикунг Кагью гомпе есть общая бесплатная столовая. В одном из залов гомпы большая статуя Гуру Ринпоче, там я и простирался 5 дней. Комнату, как позже я узнал, мне уступил один молодой лама. Поэтому если долго практиковать, наверное, в столовке жить придётся. Ламы там весёлые.

----------

Alex (17.10.2013), Atmo Kamal (17.10.2013), Tong Po (17.10.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (16.10.2013), Германн (18.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.10.2013), Ондрий (16.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

А был такой случай. По пути в Ладакх есть город Кейлонг (высота 3500), высоко на холме виднелась Дрикунг Кагью гомпа, мне про неё местные пацаны расказывали, когда ещё на Цо Пема жил. Так вот, я с рюкзаком поднимаюсь туда, по пути немного чувствую себя Миларепой. Поднялся, значит, осмотрелся. Появилась одна монахиня средних лет, по-английски не говорит. Я значит ей: Чак Цел, Нёндро, гомпа... Зим са ду? Она: Лама менду. Потом один лама местный появился, разъяснил по-английски, что к вечеру главный Лама приедет, у него надо спросить. Жду вечера. Пригласили, рисом покормили. Главный лама приехал на машине и сказал, что мы ждём Большого Ламу из Бутана и к его приезду будем делать ремонт. Поэтому дать комнату не могу. Я взял рюкзак, немного разозлился и пошёл вниз в город, искать гэст хауз. В Гэсте запросили 500 рупий, сторговался до 300, сказав, что 500 платить не хочу, пойду дальше. В Ладакхе Гэсты были минимум 400 рупий.

----------

Alex (17.10.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> где можно провести такой личный ретрит (страна, город)


Россия. Собственная дача.



> под чьим руководством


Задать все вопросы своему Ламе и получить благословение на практику в ретрите.



> сколько это будет стоить


Рублей 300 на электричку + деньги на еду и лекарства. Оплату коммунальных услуг по даче доверьте друзьям или родственникам. Попросите ваджрных братьев раз в месяц к Вам приезжать и подвозить продукты и вещи первой необходимости.



> есть ли определенный период времени


Думаю, что тут невозможно рассчитать. К примеру, простираетесь, а тут спину прострелило и вот не согнуться, не разогнуться. Как быть? Очевидно, что делать паузу, выполнять другие практики.

Если раньше самостоятельных ретритов не проводили, рекомендую уйти в ретрит на один месяц. Попробуете практику на зуб, что называется + сможете подготовить все нужное для длительного ретрита + меньше совершите ошибок.

Почему не советую Непал и Тибет? а) Дорого, б) проблема с визами, в) проблемы со здоровьем, если таковые возникнут, лучше и проще решать на Родине.

----------

Atmo Kamal (17.10.2013), Legba (17.10.2013), Андрей Кучеренко (09.12.2013), Дхармананда (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013), Эделизи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Вообще, честно говоря, многие недооценивают реальное положение вещей, когда мечтают о ретритах далеко в Гималаях. Безусловно, очень здорово, если среди мечтателей найдутся люди, способные проявить такую выдержку и силу воли, которая позволит не сорваться и завершить задуманное в одном из священных мест, несмотря на практически антисанитарные условия, тесное соседство с крысами и скудность рациона и бытовых условий. Знаю об этом не понаслышке, поэтому могу с уверенностью заявить: что тибетцу — ретрит,  то среднестатистическому западному человеку — сплошные проблемы и отвлечения. Так что в целом присоединяюсь к мнению о целесообразности использования собственной дачи или ретритных центров, адаптированных под основные потребности жителей западных стран.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Природа

----------


## ullu

> Вообще, честно говоря, многие недооценивают реальное положение вещей, когда мечтают о ретритах далеко в Гималаях. Безусловно, очень здорово, если среди мечтателей найдутся люди, способные проявить такую выдержку и силу воли, которая позволит не сорваться и завершить задуманное в одном из священных мест, несмотря на практически антисанитарные условия, тесное соседство с крысами и скудность рациона и бытовых условий. Знаю об этом не понаслышке, поэтому могу с уверенностью заявить: что тибетцу — ретрит,  то среднестатистическому западному человеку — сплошные проблемы и отвлечения. Так что в целом присоединяюсь к мнению о целесообразности использования собственной дачи или ретритных центров, адаптированных под основные потребности жителей западных стран.


Вообще не совсем так, когда уезжаешь далеко , в место где очень скромный и простой быт и где тебя никто не знает, то очень легко там не отвлекаясь заниматься, пока место не становится знакомым, т.е. пока нет никакого особенного быта и взаимоотношений с людьми. Не сравнить насколько все просто там получается сразу. И то, что быт простой очень и не очень обустроенный это больше плюс, а не минус. Хотя я не знаю что такое антисанитарные условия? Крысы напрягают, мышей у меня полон дом был, они по мне ходили ночью, я к ним привыкла, но крыс я боюсь )

Ещё плюс удаленных мест в том, что хорошо понимаешь, какие бы привычные заботы не одолевали, ты все равно не можешь оттуда ничего сделать. И они перестают беспокоить очень быстро.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вообще не совсем так, когда уезжаешь далеко , в место где очень скромный и простой быт и где тебя никто не знает, то очень легко там не отвлекаясь заниматься, пока место не становится знакомым, т.е. пока нет никакого особенного быта и взаимоотношений с людьми. Не сравнить насколько все просто там получается сразу. И то, что быт простой очень и не очень обустроенный это больше плюс, а не минус. Хотя я не знаю что такое антисанитарные условия? Крысы напрягают, мышей у меня полон дом был, они по мне ходили ночью, я к ним привыкла, но крыс я боюсь )
> 
> Ещё плюс удаленных мест в том, что хорошо понимаешь, какие бы привычные заботы не одолевали, ты все равно не можешь оттуда ничего сделать. И они перестают беспокоить очень быстро.


А можно пример такого места? Дом в удаленной деревне снять?

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Вообще, честно говоря, многие недооценивают реальное положение вещей, когда мечтают о ретритах далеко в Гималаях. Безусловно, очень здорово, если среди мечтателей найдутся люди, способные проявить такую выдержку и силу воли, которая позволит не сорваться и завершить задуманное в одном из священных мест, несмотря на практически антисанитарные условия, тесное соседство с крысами и скудность рациона и бытовых условий. Знаю об этом не понаслышке, поэтому могу с уверенностью заявить: что тибетцу — ретрит,  то среднестатистическому западному человеку — сплошные проблемы и отвлечения. Так что в целом присоединяюсь к мнению о целесообразности использования собственной дачи или ретритных центров, адаптированных под основные потребности жителей западных стран.


В Гималаях молоко долго не прокисало, воду я из ручья пил... Это про фобию антисанитарии. Когда на Цо Пема жил, смотрел как обезьяны живут, вообще не парятся по поводу санитарии, руки спиртом не моют.
Как-то ехал на поезде из Варанаси в вагоне слипер-класса, так вот, одна мама ехала с маленькой дочкой и дочка начала облизывать металлическую ступеньку, на которую наступают, чтобы залезть на верхнюю полку. Реакция мамы - никакой.
Меня как-то русские туристы спросили, ты тут какие-нибудь таблетки пьёшь, ешь в каких местах? Я ответил, что живу как местные. Хотя первое время конечно несварение бывало.
Вывод: боязнь антисанитарии делает организм уязвимым.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Когда на Цо Пема жил, смотрел как обезьяны живут, вообще не парятся по поводу санитарии, руки спиртом не моют.


Ага и доживают максимум до 40 лет.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.10.2013), Аурум (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Ага и доживают максимум до 40 лет.






> Гигантская черепаха Максимальная зафиксированная продолжительность жизни: *256 лет*.
>  Адвайта («одна и единственная» на санскрите) - так звали 250-килограммового самца гигантской черепахи, проживавшего в зоопарке Калькутты, Индия.


 :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 


Сравнили антитарные условия дикой природы, в которых живут обезьяны с условиями черепахи в зоопарке, ага.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

А кто нибудь сделал Нендро, что после был весь в полном порядке, в шоколаде и ажуре?

----------


## ullu

> А можно пример такого места? Дом в удаленной деревне снять?


Я в Курумкане снимала дом при дацане. Курумкан это поселок 500 км от Улан-Удэ, там у московского центра Ламы Цонкапы был ретритный центр, ну и у дацана самого есть пара домов, но они ближе к дороге ( дацан прямо на дороге стоит ) , а у центра они от дороги метров 500 уже. 
Ну дорога там не оживленная трасса, конечно.
Сейчас центр ламы Цонкапы переехал ближе к Байкалу , не знаю где они точно теперь, но где-то на Байкале совсем, а то что в Курумкане люди другие выкупили под центр тибетской медицины, но у дацана пара домов все равно есть.
Насколько я слышала в Эгитуйский дацан если приехать то там можно снять что-то или вообще люди просились пожить, делали простирания перед сандаловым Буддой.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C7%E0%...1%F3%E4%E4%E0)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013), Эделизи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В Гималаях молоко долго не прокисало, воду я из ручья пил... Это про фобию антисанитарии. Когда на Цо Пема жил, смотрел как обезьяны живут, вообще не парятся по поводу санитарии, руки спиртом не моют.
> Как-то ехал на поезде из Варанаси в вагоне слипер-класса, так вот, одна мама ехала с маленькой дочкой и дочка начала облизывать металлическую ступеньку, на которую наступают, чтобы залезть на верхнюю полку. Реакция мамы - никакой.
> Меня как-то русские туристы спросили, ты тут какие-нибудь таблетки пьёшь, ешь в каких местах? Я ответил, что живу как местные. Хотя первое время конечно несварение бывало.


Хорошие паразиты в Гималаях: приспособленные, незаметные  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хабаров (17.10.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Так потому и пища в Азии такая острая, ни один микроб не выдержит. Впрочем наш желудок обычно тоже. Я уж насколько острое люблю, но даже когда говоришь "но-спайси", сидишь и рыдаешь над том-ямом, зато вкуснятина.

----------

Aion (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, честно говоря, многие недооценивают реальное положение вещей, когда мечтают о ретритах далеко в Гималаях. Безусловно, очень здорово, если среди мечтателей найдутся люди, способные проявить такую выдержку и силу воли, которая позволит не сорваться и завершить задуманное в одном из священных мест, несмотря на практически антисанитарные условия, тесное соседство с крысами и скудность рациона и бытовых условий. Знаю об этом не понаслышке, поэтому могу с уверенностью заявить: что тибетцу — ретрит,  то среднестатистическому западному человеку — сплошные проблемы и отвлечения. Так что в целом присоединяюсь к мнению о целесообразности использования собственной дачи или ретритных центров, адаптированных под основные потребности жителей западных стран.


Я тоже считаю, что ретрит должен быть адаптирован под потребности жителей западных стран. Правда, тут есть русские ребята, живущие в пещерах в горах, и ничего, практикуют.... Правда, естественные потребности надо справлять на природе (иногда думаю, не набрались ли там целые кучи вокруг), мыться тоже не удаётся, эл-ва нет. Полная отречённость.....

----------

Дечен Намдрол (17.10.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Этим летом по приглашению будийсткого центра Падмасамбхавы в Магнитогорск приезжал Лама Сонам Дордже. С двухдневными учениями по Шаматхе и Випашьяне! После учений я спросил его о том обязательно ли нужно вести подсчёт сделаному Нёндро? На , что он ответил, что подсчёт вести необязательно ... Это бесмысленно так как Нёндро нужно делать всю жизнь а не только 111111 раз! И его подсчёт лишь увеличивает эго!
Исключением являются ретриты (ты же должен знать, что к примеру Ваджрасатву уже начитал необходимое кол-во раз и пора приниматся за простирания и т.д. )

К сожалению я сам на ретриты ещё не выбирался планирую в июле 2014 поехать на ретрит в Байкальский ретритный центр!
Нёндро делаю ежедневно по  1 кругу чёток сколько всего сделано незнаю , не считаю. В среднем на практику в день уходит полчаса утром и 1.5 часа вечером!

----------


## Aion

> А кто нибудь сделал Нендро, что после был весь в полном порядке, в шоколаде и ажуре?


Дык, полнота - это Нирвана, а не круговерть. Однако, трое из участников опроса на сделанном Нёндро не остановились...  :Cool:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На, что он ответил, что подсчёт вести необязательно ... Это бесмысленно так как Нёндро нужно делать всю жизнь а не только 111111 раз! И его подсчёт лишь увеличивает эго!


От человека зависит. Мне больше подходит ответ Дзонгсара Кхьенце, что считать нужно потому что наш омрачённый ум так устроен, что если ему не ставить трудные задачи, он просто будет лениться. Если я не буду считать, то скорее всего я буду просто читать по минимуму, а разница, прочитать за одну сессию 100 Прибежища или 1000 Прибежища легко ощущается.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> От человека зависит. Мне больше подходит ответ Дзонгсара Кхьенце, что считать нужно потому что наш омрачённый ум так устроен, что если ему не ставить трудные задачи, он просто будет лениться. Если я не буду считать, то скорее всего я буду просто читать по минимуму, а разница, прочитать за одну сессию 100 Прибежища или 1000 Прибежища легко ощущается.


Согласен... У меня бывает желание во время чтения стослоговой поменять чётки 108 бусин на чётки с 21 бусиной :Facepalm:  но я обычно справляюсь!
Хотя 1000 в сессию ещё не делал!

----------


## Кранц

Подскажите пожалуйста, после принятия прибежища я должен выполнять практику нёндро школы в которой принимал прибежище или можно другой школы?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Подскажите пожалуйста, после принятия прибежища я должен выполнять практику нёндро школы в которой принимал прибежище или можно другой школы?


А это уж какой заскок в голове будет у Вашего ламы. Но по факту, нендро не является обязаловкой. Можно и без оного приступать к практике. Хотя, нендро тоже является полноценной практикой, не смотря на его статус "подготовительный"

----------

Росиник (09.03.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Подскажите пожалуйста, после принятия прибежища я должен выполнять практику нёндро школы в которой принимал прибежище или можно другой школы?


Вы ничего не должны. 
Можно другой школы, если получен лунг на эти практики.   Не существенный вопрос.  Это зависит от ваших собственных "тараканов" в голове. 
В первую очередь вы должны понимать - для чего вы это делаете.  
А так, нендро, это прекрасные практики - квинтэссенция всех других практик, если рассмотреть хорошенько.  Поэтому некоторые великие ламы выполняли нендро  на протяжении всей жизни  по кругу по  несколько раз.   Например, я, ленивый помойный пёс,  тоже  выполняю периодически нендро, но никогда не считаю количество выполненного.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Подскажите пожалуйста, после принятия прибежища я должен выполнять практику нёндро школы в которой принимал прибежище или можно другой школы?


А и еще.. Вы Прибежище принимали не у школы, а у Гуру. Этот Гуру может выполнять практики не имеющие никакого отношения к его школе. Такое часто встречается в школах кагью, в которых практикуется огромное количество нингмапинских терм. Эдакие двуручники.
Поэтому, нендер у одного кагьюпинского ламы может быть ровно столько, сколько нингмапинских передач он получил, плюс - родные кагьюпинские.
Ах да! Самое главное - нет никаких школ. Есть линия гуру-ученик. Главный поп школы в красивой шляпе к ней отношения не имеет, если не числится в этой линии.

----------

Alex (09.03.2021), Кранц (09.03.2021)

----------


## Роман К

> А и еще.. Вы Прибежище принимали не у школы, а у Гуру. Этот Гуру может выполнять практики не имеющие никакого отношения к его школе. Такое часто встречается в школах кагью, в которых практикуется огромное количество нингмапинских терм. Эдакие двуручники.
> Поэтому, нендер у одного кагьюпинского ламы может быть ровно столько, сколько нингмапинских передач он получил, плюс - родные кагьюпинские.
> Ах да! Самое главное - нет никаких школ. Есть линия гуру-ученик. Главный поп школы в красивой шляпе к ней отношения не имеет, если не числится в этой линии.


Уберите Кармапу из Карма Кагью и что останется ? 
Встретить коренного ламу или Гуру, да еще чтобы он согласился таковым стать для конкретного индивидуума, очень сложно, так что самый простой путь идти в "школу", брать Нендро и делать, а там куда кривая буддийской мечты выведет, авось и Гуру проявится.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Уберите Кармапу из Карма Кагью и что останется ?


Останется линия гуру-ученик. Тут ведь от мотивации зависит. Кому-то школы\ордена нужны, кому-то линия преемственности. От линии преемственности толк есть, от школы.. нууу... сомнительный.
Да и зачем его убирать, он ведь тоже для кого-то учитель.




> Встретить коренного ламу или Гуру, да еще чтобы он согласился таковым стать для конкретного индивидуума, очень сложно, так что самый простой путь идти в "школу", брать Нендро и делать, а там куда кривая буддийской мечты выведет, авось и Гуру проявится.


Самый простой путь - идти не в школу, а к гуру, и слушать чего он скажет. А перед этим проверить, подходит этот гуру Вам лично или нет, и не вешать на него ярлык "коренной" при первой встрече.
Может оказаться вполне обычным, заурядным гурой, не коренным.

----------


## Мурат

Сделал 1 раз, около 6 лет практикую на 8 Кармапу. Разочарован отсутсвием рузультатов. Повторять Нёндро не собираюсь. Подумываю, вообще отказаться от каких-либо практик Алмазного пути и сосредоточиться на анапанасати и дзадзен, ибо никаких результатов не увидел от вышеозначенных Нёндро и на 8 Кармапу.

----------


## Olle

> Сделал 1 раз, около 6 лет практикую на 8 Кармапу. Разочарован отсутсвием рузультатов. Повторять Нёндро не собираюсь. Подумываю, вообще отказаться от каких-либо практик Алмазного пути и сосредоточиться на анапанасати и дзадзен, ибо никаких результатов не увидел от вышеозначенных Нёндро и на 8 Кармапу.


А какие были ожидания?
Небеса должны были разверзаться или манна небесная сыпаться?
Хождение по воде или сквозь стены?
Живы, наверное, и то хорошо. :Kiss:

----------


## Мурат

Хотелось  какого-нибудь проблеска "мистического опыта", ради чего всё и затевалось. Например, прямого прозрения в природу ума или пресловутой трансформации негативных эмоций.  О Сиддхах не мечталось. А так, ловлю себя на том, что по-прежнему захожу в комнату и не могу вспомнить зачем пришёл :Facepalm:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Подскажите пожалуйста, после принятия прибежища я должен выполнять практику нёндро школы в которой принимал прибежище или можно другой школы?


Предварительно узнайте, - какие обязательства на вас накладываются. В некоторых школах есть свои приколы. Типа простирания надо делать каждый день и если пропустил один день, то всё с начала начинай. Иногда простирания надо сделать за месяц. Иногда только в ретрите и тп.

Для западного человека подходит свободный стиль без обязательств. Мотивирующим фактором являются 4 мысли, направляющие на путь к освобождению, то есть 4 общие практики Нёндро. Повнимательнее к ним отнеситесь. Попробуйте получить объяснения по ним.

----------

Мурат (11.03.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Хотелось  какого-нибудь проблеска "мистического опыта", ради чего всё и затевалось. Например, прямого прозрения в природу ума или пресловутой трансформации негативных эмоций.  О Сиддхах не мечталось. А так, ловлю себя на том, что по-прежнему захожу в комнату и не могу вспомнить зачем пришёл


Так нужно самое простое (что самое сложное) - не отвлекаться.

----------


## Мурат

> Так нужно самое простое (что самое сложное) - не отвлекаться.


Спасибо за совет. Опробую его в школе Кван Ум, раз уж с КК не вышло.

----------

Tobias Rieper (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yagmort

не понял, что за фигня с сообщениями.. дублирую.




> ...Хотелось  какого-нибудь проблеска "мистического опыта", ради чего всё и затевалось...


Мурат, проблема не в нёндро, а в Ваших ожиданиях. нет ожиданий - нет и разочарований.
Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче в своей книге о нёндро упоминал, что не испытал от нёндро ничего примечательного.
возможно, стоит обратить внимание на других учителей и задать им вопросы по практике нёндро, обсудить Ваш опыт и сомнения? на Оле Нидале и "алмазном пути" свет клином не сошёлся.

----------

Мурат (11.03.2021)

----------


## Мурат

> не понял, что за фигня с сообщениями.. дублирую.
> 
> 
> Мурат, проблема не в нёндро, а в Ваших ожиданиях. нет ожиданий - нет и разочарований.
> Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче в своей книге о нёндро упоминал, что не испытал от нёндро ничего примечательного.
> возможно, стоит обратить внимание на других учителей и задать им вопросы по практике нёндро, обсудить Ваш опыт и сомнения? на Оле Нидале и "алмазном пути" свет клином не сошёлся.


Спасибо, проблем с нёндро у меня нет - я просто его сделал. Да, я теперь  по Дзену двигаюсь. Хочу испытать _ихнее_ Сатори :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tobias Rieper (11.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Мурат, проблема не в нёндро, а в Ваших ожиданиях. нет ожиданий - нет и разочарований.


Хм.. а вот некоторые йогины практиковали с ожиданиями, причем, с вполне конкретными. И достигали их, тем самым "мистическим" образом.
И "докричаться" до дэвата, который их не слышал, тоже было популярной практикой.

----------

Мурат (11.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> А какие были ожидания?
> Небеса должны были разверзаться или манна небесная сыпаться?
> Хождение по воде или сквозь стены?
> Живы, наверное, и то хорошо.


Знаки описанные в садхане во сне или наяву.

----------

Alex (11.03.2021), Мурат (11.03.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Хм.. а вот некоторые йогины практиковали с ожиданиями, причем, с вполне конкретными. И достигали их, тем самым "мистическим" образом.
> И "докричаться" до дэвата, который их не слышал, тоже было популярной практикой.


Если практиковать, примерно, как некоторые, возможно будут и знаки, и результаты. 



> Как вам известно, последние четыре года Мингьюр Ринпоче провёл в Гималаях в длительном одиночном ретрите. Следуя традиции великих мастеров медитации прошлого, он проводил время в свободном странствии, без какого-либо строгого плана или программы, медитируя в пещерах и скитах, расположенных в самых отдалённых и безлюдных местах.


https://www.contemplative.ru/mingyur...-post-retreat/

----------


## Olle

Можно еще привести пример ламы Олега Позднякова с его официальными 3 раза по 3 года ретритами. 



> Завершил три традиционных ритрита общей продолжительностью 10 лет (1997-2000, 2001-2005, 2014-2017гг.


 https://lamaoleg.ru/about/

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Всё больше и больше склоняюсь к мысли, что на большинстве вангов, дженангов мы не получаем "то самое благословение", энергии которой заставляют подпрыгивать посвящаемого, когда волосы дыбом встают и т.д. Мы присутствуем как бы это сказать - "как голуби под крышей монастыря". Уж не знаю в чём причина - то ли мы настолько неподходящие сосуды, то ли учителя не в "полную силу" дают посвящение. При этом мы начинаем делать тантрическую практику, право на которую мы как-бы и получили, и не получили, и огребаем по полной программе от Дхармапал, т.к. они считают, что мы не имеем права на данную практику. Отсюда и отсутствие результата у многих по десятку лет... Читаешь древние истории про Махасиддхов и реализованных йогинов, то там прямо фантастические истории с хэппи эндом.  То ли это время абсолютного тупизма, когда ты не дотягиваешь по Буддистским меркам даже до человека с низшими способностями... Всё конечно ИМХО, но тема сисек в этом вопросе считаю далеко не раскрыта.

----------

Мурат (12.03.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Всё больше и больше склоняюсь к мысли, что на большинстве вангов, дженангов мы не получаем "то самое благословение", энергии которой заставляют подпрыгивать посвящаемого, когда волосы дыбом встают и т.д. Мы присутствуем как бы это сказать - "как голуби под крышей монастыря". Уж не знаю в чём причина - то ли мы настолько неподходящие сосуды, то ли учителя не в "полную силу" дают посвящение. При этом мы начинаем делать тантрическую практику, право на которую мы как-бы и получили, и не получили, и огребаем по полной программе от Дхармапал, т.к. они считают, что мы не имеем права на данную практику. Отсюда и отсутствие результата у многих по десятку лет... Читаешь древние истории про Махасиддхов и реализованных йогинов, то там прямо фантастические истории с хэппи эндом.  То ли это время абсолютного тупизма, когда ты не дотягиваешь бо Буддистским меркам даже до человека с низшими способностями... Всё конечно ИМХО, но тема сисек в этом вопросе считаю далеко не раскрыта.


Причина проста - закрытость. 
Даже сами себе не можем открыться.
 Это я про себя, если что, горячо любимого. 
Нет открытости, нет доверия, ожидание чуда, при этом ничего не готовы «отдать».

----------

Евгений Шпагин (11.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2021)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Причина проста - закрытость. 
> Даже сами себе не можем открыться.
>  Это я про себя, если что, горячо любимого. 
> Нет открытости, нет доверия, ожидание чуда, при этом ничего не готовы «отдать».


Так мы и должны быть закрытыми - всё таки эта тайная практика. А вот когда сидишь на посвящении и вокруг тебя сотни людей, и ты понимаешь, что посвящением то и не пахнет. Ринпоче именитые и прославленные, а люди напрочь не воспринимают. В этом и заключается роль учителя, что он должен суметь разрубить оковы ученика и донести до него посвящение. Уж своими силами или с помощью сил Девата и Джнянасаттв, но он должен достучаться до нашего ума. А у меня складывается впечатление, что батарейка у всех разряжена, в том числе и у Ринпоче...

----------

Alex (11.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Если практиковать, примерно, как некоторые, возможно будут и знаки, и результаты. 
> 
> https://www.contemplative.ru/mingyur...-post-retreat/


Про качество практики Мурата я ваще ничо не говорил, ибо ничего о ней не знаю и не собираюсь делать выводов (чего и Вам советую).
Мой ответ Вам был на Ваше удивленное сообщение об ожиданиях от практики.

----------


## Olle

Повторюсь, т.к. уже писал об этом. 
У ламы спрашивал, как вот так, читал, что человек пришел к учителю в 82 года и просил у него дать учение, но тело слабое сидеть не может. Учитель взял палки, на палках написал молитвы, сделал крепление тела к этим палкам. И так как у него было большое доверие к учителю он быстро достиг реализации и еще долго жил и передавал учение. 
На что лама сказал, но ты же сам сказал, что у него было большое доверие, а у тебя оно есть, спросил лама меня.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Всё больше и больше склоняюсь к мысли, что на большинстве вангов, дженангов мы не получаем "то самое благословение", энергии которой заставляют подпрыгивать посвящаемого, когда волосы дыбом встают и т.д. Мы присутствуем как бы это сказать - "как голуби под крышей монастыря". Уж не знаю в чём причина - то ли мы настолько неподходящие сосуды, то ли учителя не в "полную силу" дают посвящение. При этом мы начинаем делать тантрическую практику, право на которую мы как-бы и получили, и не получили, и огребаем по полной программе от Дхармапал, т.к. они считают, что мы не имеем права на данную практику. Отсюда и отсутствие результата у многих по десятку лет... Читаешь древние истории про Махасиддхов и реализованных йогинов, то там прямо фантастические истории с хэппи эндом.  То ли это время абсолютного тупизма, когда ты не дотягиваешь по Буддистским меркам даже до человека с низшими способностями... Всё конечно ИМХО, но тема сисек в этом вопросе считаю далеко не раскрыта.


Ну тут тоже однозначно не скажешь. Дырки от Пховы многие имеют. Причем, за несколько дней.
А вот одержимость куда-то делась с горизонта. Слышал версию от одного ламы, что для сиддх (читай - для активностей) здорово помогает хома.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (11.03.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Так мы и должны быть закрытыми - всё таки эта тайная практика.


Так мы и закрыты не только от тайных практик, но и от всего. Не достучаться. 
Чтоб достучаться до ученика, для передачи простой мантры учитель вел ученика на гору несколько дней.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (11.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2021)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Повторюсь, т.к. уже писал об этом. 
> У ламы спрашивал, как вот так, читал, что человек пришел к учителю в 82 года и просил у него дать учение, но тело слабое сидеть не может. Учитель взял палки, на палках написал молитвы, сделал крепление тела к этим палкам. И так как у него было большое доверие к учителю он быстро достиг реализации и еще долго жил и передавал учение. 
> На что лама сказал, но ты же сам сказал, что у него было большое доверие, а у тебя оно есть, спросил лама меня.


Я знаю все эти истории про доверие и всё такое. Но есть моменты, когда нужно проявить намного большую силу. Что толку сидеть и давать учение, если тебя никто не воспринимает. Или Ринпоче банально не чувствует людей и не может найти метод, который позволит ему достучаться до наших умов (Повторюсь, он призывает Божеств для инициации в силу), или у него банально нет сил, сидхов, и всё его посвящение имеет формальный характер. Ну как бы любой отсидевший ретрит 3 с лишним года, автоматически получает статус Ламы и имеет право раздавать ванги и т.д.. А какого качества его учение, это уже лотерея для присутствующих на посвящении.

----------

Мурат (12.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Так мы и закрыты не только от тайных практик, но и от всего. Не достучаться.



Кто эти замечательные "мы" про которых так любят сокрушаться правоверные буддисты?




> Чтоб достучаться до ученика, для передачи простой мантры учитель вел ученика на гору несколько дней.


Зачастую просто денюжку несли. В самом хорошем варианте - с рекомендательным письмом.

----------


## Olle

> Я знаю все эти истории про доверие и всё такое. Но есть моменты, когда нужно проявить намного большую силу. Что толку сидеть и давать учение, если тебя никто не воспринимает. Или Ринпоче банально не чувствует людей и не может найти метод, который позволит ему достучаться до наших умов (Повторюсь, он призывает Божеств для инициации в силу), или у него банально нет сил, сидхов, и всё его посвящение имеет формальный характер. Ну как бы любой отсидевший ретрит 3 с лишним года, автоматически получает статус Ламы и имеет право раздавать ванги и т.д.. А какого качества его учение, это уже лотерея для присутствующих на посвящении.


Когда группа небольшая и людей «праздных» на ретрите мало, ты сам терпишь «лишения», передача получается другая. 
Это в подмосковье было, людей мало, дождь, холод, передача в летней гомпе. Было просто волшебно. 
Чокьи Нимы Ринпоче - просто Будда.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Когда группа небольшая и людей «праздных» на ретрите мало, ты сам терпишь «лишения», передача получается другая. 
> Это в подмосковье было, людей мало, дождь, холод, передача в летней гомпе. Было просто волшебно. 
> Чокьи Нимы Ринпоче - просто Будда.


"Волшебно" - не критерий. Сиддхи у Вас появились после волшебства?

----------


## Olle

> "Волшебно" - не критерий. Сиддхи у Вас появились после волшебства?


Вас у компа не вижу, хотя знаю как Вы выглядите.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Вас у компа не вижу, хотя знаю как Вы выглядите.


Конечно не видите, я возле ноута сижу.

----------


## Alex

Сейчас в тибетской традиции нёндро иногда считается обязательным "вступлением" к "серьезной" садхане - часто (но не всегда) говорят, что необходимо полностью завершить нёндро, чтобы получить любое посвящение аннутара-йога-тантры (в терминологии школ сарма) или внутренних тантр (в терминологии ньингма).

Сразу скажу, что я вовсе не оспариваю "традиционный" (вернее, ставший традиционным в последние века) подход и сам я нендро завершил. Далее тезисно, как я люблю:

1) Нёндро как система - исключительно тибетское изобретение, причем не раннее. В ранних текстах термин sngon 'gro означает "приготовление" или "вступление" к основной части садханы: устройство мандалы, приготовление подношений, "разборки" с препятствующими духами, установка защитного круга и т.д. Никаких формальных требований, предписывающих какие-либо практики для получения посвящения, в этих (да и в позднейших) текстах нет.

2) Число 100.000 первоначально относилось к практике Ваджрасаттвы, а оттуда уже было экстраполировано на остальные предварительные практики. На самом деле применительно к садхане божества это вполне стандартная практика: для того, чтобы "завершить" или "осуществить" стадию зарождения, необходимо совершить т.н. затвор по "приближению" (bsnyen tsam). Продолжительность такого затвора определяется трояко: йогин высших способностей практикует садхану до получения знаков (это определенные знаки, а не просто "я почувствовал", они детально изложены в текстах), средних способностей - по времени (оно варьирует в зависимости от конкретного текста), а низших способностей - по количеству начитанных мантр (понятно, что садхана включает не только начитывание мантры, но по их количеству удобно вести счет). На практике сейчас все считают мантры: с одной стороны, так типа смиреннее - дескать, мы все низших способностей, с другой - подписавшись практиковать до получения знаков, ты можешь просидеть в затворе и год, и десять лет, и вообще всю жизнь.

3) Состав нёндро варьирует в зависимости от школы и традиции. Так, практики Прибежища с простираниями и зарождения бодхичитты, в сармапинских школах объединенные в одну, во многих ньингмапинских линиях представляют собой две отдельные практики; в состав нёндро иногда входит краткий сущностный чод; иногда отсутствует садхана Ваджрасаттвы или очищение совершается с другим божеством.

4) Также далеко не всегда требуется завершение стотысячного нендро до получения посвящения основного божества. Наиболее последовательно этого подхода придерживаются кагьюпа (а именно в карма-кагью; о других школах кагью у меня нет информации). В Гелук нендро стандартно делается параллельно садхане основного божества. Многие ньингмапинские ламы требуют завершить нендро в течение жизни, устанавливая определенные "нормативы" для получения тех или иных посвящений (например, завершить одну десятую или четверть нендро).

А теперь несколько интересных наблюдений, ради которых я, собственно, разговор и завел.

5) Обычно (и не вполне правильно) считается, что нёндро предшествует посвящению, представляющему собой, как известно, врата в тайную мантру. Для того, чтобы начать нёндро, необходима только передача текста, или лунг. Однако лунг на текст может передать любой человек, сам получивший лунг и умеющий читать (либо знающий текст садханы наизусть). Никаким "великим ламой" для этого быть не надо.

6) В практике прибежища мы созерцаем во главе Древа прибежища своего коренного гуру (rtsa ba'i bla ma). А вот сейчас внимание: не "главу школы", не "настоятеля монастыря", а именно коренного гуру. Коренной же гуру - это не "учитель, который мне нравится", "лама, который учит у нас в центре". Rtsa ba'i bla ma - это термин, означающий ламу, даровавшего вам посвящение (в контексте ньингма еще более конкретно - четвертое посвящение или в терминологии дзогчен - rig pa'i rtsal dbang, на русский обычно передаваемое как "ознакомление с природой ума", хотя этимологически это не точно). Таким образом, для того, чтобы иметь коренного гуру, созерцаемого уже в самой первой из "предварительных" практик, необходимо посвящение. Далее, даже такая незамысловатая садхана завершается растворением созерцания и пребыванием в этой самой природе; а это невозможно без соответствующего опыта, который, в свою очередь, возможно получить (пусть и частично) только через посвящение (если мы считаем иначе, то дезавуируем сам смысл тантры, и непонятно, зачем нам вообще это самое нендро).

7) Садхана Ваджрасаттвы делается по-разному в разных циклах нёндро. В некоторых она включает в себя самопреображение в божество (обычно в конце садханы), что, опять-таки, невозможно без посвящения. Преображение в божество - не акт воображения; оно совершается не из омраченного ума, а из его природы, в противном же случае садхана превращается в не самое эффективное психологическое упражнение.

8) Точно так же в практике гуру-йоги во многих традициях нендро требуется самопреображение в то или иное божество.

9) Несмотря на то, что путь тайной мантры является постепенным и формально делится на стадии или ступени, будет ошибкой как "прыгать через ступеньку", так и искусственно ограничивать себя в духе "здесь играем, здесь не играем, здесь рыбу заворачивали".

С вами был Капитан Очевидность.

----------

Денис Т (27.06.2021), Евгений Шпагин (11.03.2021), Мурат (12.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (11.03.2021), Росиник (11.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2021)

----------


## Alex

> Слышал версию от одного ламы, что для сиддх (читай - для активностей) здорово помогает хома.


Ну дык! Просто так, что ли, ее делают всегда после затвора по приближению и принятия сиддх?

----------

Tobias Rieper (11.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Ну дык! Просто так, что ли, ее делают всегда после затвора по приближению и принятия сиддх?


Пешыте ищщо! Мне нравятся такие обстоятельные, развернутые и, вместе с тем, не километровые посты. Сущностно, доступно, аутентично.

----------

Alex (11.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (11.03.2021)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Ну дык! Просто так, что ли, ее делают всегда после затвора по приближению и принятия сиддх?


Есть очень компактная и достаточно простая Хома Ваджрадаке. Обычно совершается в рамках практики Ваджрайогини. Минимум компонентов - чёрный кунжут, маслянный светильник или мини очаг. Можно даже дома на балконе делать.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Есть очень компактная и достаточно простая Хома Ваджрадаке. Обычно совершается в рамках практики Ваджрайогини. Минимум компонентов - чёрный кунжут, маслянный светильник или мини очаг. Можно даже дома на балконе делать.


Неее.. там же не призывается Агни, не задействованы активности, там скорее чистка. Если это та хома, про которую я думаю. Которая передается в нендро гелуг?

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Неее.. там же не призывается Агни, не задействованы активности, там скорее чистка. Если это та хома, про которую я думаю. Которая передается в нендро гелуг?


Да, это вариант из Гелуг для практики Ваджрайогини. Есть ещё компактный вариант от Карма Чагме (Горная Дхарма). Ну и множество вариантов домашних хом из ведических направлений. Там и с Ишварой, и Вишну, и всем остальным пантеоном Индуистских божеств под собирательным названием "Тантрический Хаван".

----------

Tobias Rieper (11.03.2021)

----------


## Alex

У Джамгона Контрула есть краткие хомы для каждой из четырех активностей. Там все как положено, но очень кратко и сущностно.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (11.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2021)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> У Джамгона Контрула есть краткие хомы для каждой из четырех активностей. Там все как положено, но очень кратко и сущностно.


А поделитесь пожалуйста методичкой по хомам, если у вас есть, или ссылку откуда можно скачать.

----------


## Alex

> А поделитесь пожалуйста методичкой по хомам, если у вас есть, или ссылку откуда можно скачать.


Вот.

----------

Александр Казань (16.03.2021), Евгений Шпагин (11.03.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так мы и должны быть закрытыми - всё таки эта тайная практика. А вот когда сидишь на посвящении и вокруг тебя сотни людей, и ты понимаешь, что посвящением то и не пахнет. Ринпоче именитые и прославленные, а люди напрочь не воспринимают. В этом и заключается роль учителя, что он должен суметь разрубить оковы ученика и донести до него посвящение. Уж своими силами или с помощью сил Девата и Джнянасаттв, но он должен достучаться до нашего ума. А у меня складывается впечатление, что батарейка у всех разряжена, в том числе и у Ринпоче...


Ум должен быть открытым.

Во всех руководствах сказано, что воспринимая ламу как ринпоче с севшей батарейкой, получаешь посвящение севшей батарейки.

И ещё важную мысль прочитал в интересной и хорошей книге As it is:

«Никакого другого ума, кроме как нашего ума, который у нас сейчас есть, у нас нет. Получать посвящения и практиковать мы можем только с тем умом, который у нас есть.»

Поэтому, как мне кажется, важно отбросить фантазии об идеальном посвящении и идеальных результатах практики. Получать то, что можешь получить от ламы, которому можешь доверять, и практиковать это настолько, насколько можешь. Потому что ничего другого нет. И не будет, если не практиковать.

----------

Alex (11.03.2021), Александр Казань (16.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2021), Денис Т (27.06.2021), Евгений Шпагин (11.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (11.03.2021), Росиник (11.03.2021), Селя (23.03.2021)

----------


## Роман К

А я смог осилить только Прибежище с простираниями, ну и тыщ 20 Ваджрасаттвы(дальше не идети почему-то, все время какая то отвлекающая фигня), и тоже в традиции КК АП, и думаю что это единственное правильное и ценное, что я вообще сделал за 42 года жизни, вот так.. небеса не развернулись, и мысли читать не умею, но есть что-то не уловимое.

----------


## Роман К

А вообще мне кажется, что бодхичита много важнее всяких сиддх и прочих чудес.. вот, что надо развивать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2021), Росиник (11.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> А вообще мне кажется, что бодхичита много важнее всяких сиддх и прочих чудес.. вот, что надо развивать.


Чудес вокруг полно. Надо только уметь это видеть) 
Иллюзия. Как из пустоты возникает что-то, и порождает следующее. Ну разве это не чудо?

----------


## Olle

> Существует явная большая разница между западными людьми и людьми, которые живут и выросли в менее образованных странах наподобие Тибета.
> Я прежде всего заметил, что западные люди, брошенные в высокоскоростной мир множащегося удовлетворения, по-видимому, имеют очень короткие промежутки внимания. Они, кажется, в целом стремятся к некоторому потрясающему результату немедленно, и если они его не получают, то быстро обижаются или переключаются на другие вещи. Часто они хотят, чтобы результат пришёл извне. Они хотят, чтобы мастер помог, показал им, исцелил их и, в сущности, сделал их просветлёнными щелчком пальцев.
> Это совершенно отличается от пути Дзогчена, где вся реализация основана на практике, которую вы выполняете в одиночку в вашей повседневной жизни или в ритрите. На пути Дзогчена вы должны использовать всё для помощи своей личной реализации.


Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Ум должен быть открытым.
> 
> И ещё важную мысль прочитал в интересной и хорошей книге As it is:
> 
> «Никакого другого ума, кроме как нашего ума, который у нас сейчас есть, у нас нет. Получать посвящения и практиковать мы можем только с тем умом, который у нас есть.»


Извините, Цхултрим Тращи, что помешал вашей беседе. А что это за книга, и есть ли она в электронном варианте (бесплатно)?





> Получать то, что можешь получить от ламы, которому можешь доверять, и практиковать это настолько, насколько можешь. Потому что ничего другого нет. И не будет, если не практиковать.


Если бы мне это прочесть лет двадцать назад. Я бы может и жил по-другому.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Извините, Цхултрим Тращи, что помешал вашей беседе. А что это за книга, и есть ли она в электронном варианте (бесплатно)?


Вопрос не ко мне, но вот ссылки на книгу: том 1, том 2.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2021), Селя (23.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Вопрос не ко мне, но вот ссылки на книгу: том 1, том 2.


Спасибо за ссылки. Скачал. Вечером начну читать. Как я понял, книга состоит из лекций учителя для практикующих тантру. То есть, я не в этой теме. Но для расширения кругозора прочту. Полезное найду для себя тоже.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если бы мне это прочесть лет двадцать назад. Я бы может и жил по-другому.


Ну, я тоже это прочёл спустя 10 лет фантазий о том, что когда-нибудь я разовью толстую-претолстую шаматху и вот тогда-то и начнётся настоящая практика с блэкджеком и сиддхами  :Big Grin:

----------

Селя (23.03.2021)

----------

